# 2 Week Club: The low manipulation challenge... anybody?



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

Some (not all) of my favorite long hair Divas are masters of low (almost no) manipulation. I love the concept but I've never been able to pull it off for more than 5-6 days.  I want to be in the 2 week club!   

So I'm starting a personal challenge with the goal of *seriously LOW manipulation*. It goes something like this...
You CANNOT comb, detangle, rollerset or blow dry (less it's with a diffuser) more than once every 14 days.
No protective styles... unless you really *really *want to.
Work up to 2 weeks gradually (start with a few days, then 1 week, 1.5 weeks and finally 2 weeks.)
The goal is to only detangle, comb/brush, rollerset, or blowdry 8-12 times for the rest of this year (August - December 2007).   With that said, once your reach your goal you get three passes when you're allowed to detangle before the 2 weeks is up. 

The goal is to be at 2 weeks (or 1 week) without detangling by December 2007.   
If you get there early that's awesome, but take it slow and listen to your hair.


This is not about protective styles or hiding my hair. I'm only wearing hairstyles that look good on me, are my real hair, and that I can repeat everyday with almost no manipulation.  For inspiration visit sylver2, lonei, lala, pokahontas ...  <I'm blanking, but I'll think of the others in a minute> :blush3:

As my lo-mani style I've chosen the WnG. It's my favorite anyway, but it allows me to restyle my hair with a spray bottle and wash it once/week without breaking any rules.  

For detangling I already have a technique and products that work for me. 
When it's time to detangle I coat my hair in oil, rinse it, apply conditioner and detangle with a wide-tooth comb under running water. SLOWLY. Starting from the ends and working my way up.

Anybody wanna join me?  

*JOINING THE CHALLENGE IS...*
sareca (2)  .................................................... 
flufflylocks (2)
leleepop (1) .................................................... 
~Healthytresses~(2)................................  
Candy_C (2) 
shorthairforever (2)
keeperathome (2)
LadyZ (2).........................................................
MonaRae (2)
jtsupanova (1) ................................................ 
cherryhair123 (2)
IntoMyHair (2)
Serenity_Peace (2)
LaReyna756 (1) 
HoneyA (1).......................................................  *Our latest and greatest trophy winner *
chellero (2)
intergalacticartist (1)
*lonei (3) *. ..................................................  :superman:
mscocoface (2).................................................. 
Closer1 (2)..................................................  
SouthernTease (2)
aurora3140 (1)
ladytq (5)..................................................    :superman: 
grnidmonster (*4*)  ...............................    :superman:
TonicaG (2)
Princess Pie (2).................................................. 
madamone *(4) *..................................................  :superman:
KhaniB (2)
cocoberry10 (2)
Blackoutzangel05 (2)
Blessed2bless (2)
Harmony0221  (*3*)..............................    :superman:  
Missjksn21 (2)
Fran (2) 
NessaNessa (2)
Minny (2).......................................
NaturaLei (2)
NAKISH66 (1)............................................ 
imstush (1)


----------



## seymone (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Lady, question does this consist of not washing your hair for 2 weeks???


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

seymone said:


> Hey Lady, question does this consist of not washing your hair for 2 weeks???



Nope, it's not a dirty challenge--I tried that... I couldn't hang.   Wash as needed. I co-wash or wash every 3 days.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> Some (not all) of my favorite long hair Divas are masters of low (almost no) manipulation. I love the concept but I've never been able to pull it off for more than 5-6 days. I want to be in the 2 week club!
> 
> So I'm starting a personal challenge with the goal of *seriously LOW manipulation*. It goes something like this...
> 
> ...


 

YAAAAYYYYY! MEEEE!!! You must have read my mind! 

Mine was going to be For 90 days, 8/24 to 11/21 ( thanksgiving eve), but i will do it untill new years eve now!

My hair has an attitude, and it seems to flourish if i just leave it the heck alone--and i want to keep breakage down as low as possible untill thanksgiving/christmas

I want to cut back washing ( got the idea from lonei and slyver also), because it takes alot of detagnling, and maniplualtion---im going to  airdry, then do a silk wrap., then everynight maybe put it in a ponytail or pincurl 

I detangle the same, expect i do it w/cream of nature wheni wash in the shower


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> Nope, it's not a dirty challenge--I tried that... I couldn't hang.  Wash as needed. I co-wash or wash every 3 days.


 
Scenario: I wash twice a week (1 co-wash and one poo wash) I only detangle in the shower, and then I just pin it up and let it air-dry. I tie it down with a scarf at night to smooth the newgrowth and then in the AM I spray moisturizer on it and pin it back up. I don't comb it again until next wash. Would this qualify for the challenge? Cause if it does, count me in


----------



## leleepop (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in. I been actually doing this for about three weeks. I think it works great. I wear braidouts and rollersets.


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Scenario: I wash twice a week (1 co-wash and one poo wash) I only detangle in the shower, and then I just pin it up and let it air-dry. I tie it down with a scarf at night to smooth the newgrowth and then in the AM I spray moisturizer on it and pin it back up. I don't comb it again until next wash. Would this qualify for the challenge? Cause if it does, count me in



Wow! That sounds like my regimen.  Ok, the deal is you can only detangle during 1 of those washes (either the co-wash or the poo). 

Ultimately, the goal is only detangle every other poo so that 14 days passes before your next detangling session.  You can still poo and co-wash on your usual schedule (twice/wk), but only detangle one out of every 4 washes (i.e., 2 weeks).


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> YAAAAYYYYY! MEEEE!!! You must have read my mind!
> 
> Mine was going to be For 90 days, 8/24 to 11/21 ( thanksgiving eve), but i will do it untill new years eve now!
> 
> ...




 You're as excited as I am! Nice reggy too.


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

leleepop said:


> I'm in. I been actually doing this for about three weeks. I think it works great. I wear braidouts and rollersets.



Awesome! So you're detangling once every 3 weeks?


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe we should have two clubs the 1 week club and the 2 week club. Right now I'm just trying to get in the 1 week club.  Next month I'm trying for 2 weeks.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> Wow! That sounds like my regimen. Ok, the deal is you can only detangle during 1 of those washes (either the co-wash or the poo).
> 
> Ultimately, the goal is only detangle every other poo so that 14 days passes before your next detangling session. You can still poo and co-wash on your usual schedule (twice/wk), but only detangle one out of every 4 washes (i.e., 2 weeks).


 

Okay, I get it now 
Count me in!


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 23, 2007)

Does finger combing count?


----------



## leleepop (Aug 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> Awesome! So you're detangling once every 3 weeks?


No... I detangle every two weeks. I'm just three weeks into the regimen switch. I havent detangled in a week, so my next detangling session is next Tuesday or Wednesday and I'll rollerset. It was pretty scary the first time I detangled after 2 weeks but my hair was noticably thicker and stronger. I think it worth a second try.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 23, 2007)

sareca i'm on it!

i havent touched my hair much for weeks, just the odd search and destroy!


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> Does finger combing count?



For the purpose of styling you can finger comb.  I move and reposition a few curls every morning or rake all of it up into a pony tail.  But at no point should you run your fingers from your scalp to your ends through your hair.


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> sareca i'm on it!
> 
> i havent touched my hair much for weeks, just the odd search and destroy!



Welcome aboard candy_c!


----------



## sareca (Aug 23, 2007)

leleepop said:


> No... I detangle every two weeks. I'm just three weeks into the regimen switch. I havent detangled in a week, so my next detangling session is next Tuesday or Wednesday and I'll rollerset. It was pretty scary the first time I detangled after 2 weeks but my hair was noticably thicker and stronger. I think it worth a second try.



Excellent! Just what I wanted to hear. Congrats on making it to the 2 week club.  I bet that was scary. Kinda like taking braids out.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I could join. 

I am taking my braids out this weekend so I am SO looking forward to having my hands ALL UP IN my hair.

I miss it.


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I wish I could join.
> 
> I am taking my braids out this weekend so I am SO looking forward to having my hands ALL UP IN my hair.
> 
> I miss it.


 I know exactly what you mean.   Feel free to join at any time. :wink2:


----------



## SleepyJean (Aug 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> Some (not all) of my favorite long hair Divas are masters of low (almost no) manipulation. I love the concept but I've never been able to pull it off for more than 5-6 days. I want to be in the 2 week club!
> 
> So I'm starting a personal challenge with the goal of *seriously LOW manipulation*. It goes something like this...
> 
> ...


 
I would like to join! This seems like fun. I hope I'll grow mucho by December. Man, will it be hard.


----------



## keeperathome (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok I want to join but what do you do if you are due for a relaxer? Would that be your manipulation for that week or 2 weeks? Cause ya kinda have to manipulate to apply a relaxer. Just courious. But all the same COUNT me IN. My hair loves some low mani/no mani styles and mantainance.

Keeperathome


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

keeperathome said:


> Ok I want to join but what do you do if you are due for a relaxer? Would that be your manipulation for that week or 2 weeks? Cause ya kinda have to manipulate to apply a relaxer. Just courious. But all the same COUNT me IN. My hair loves some low mani/no mani styles and mantainance.
> 
> Keeperathome



Oh, that's a good point. I hadn't thought about that. There will be times when you absolutely have to detangle your hair... relaxer time is one of them.   I think we should get 3 passes (or get out of jail free cards).


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

shorthairforever said:


> I would like to join! This seems like fun. I hope I'll grow mucho by December. Man, will it be hard.




 You'll be in the 2 week club in no time... but you might have to change your screen name. :wink2:


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't be shy


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok... I am in...

Here's my plan...

I will be CW twice a week and doing a Poo/Con once  week... I will only detangle in the shower when needed... I will air dry with a silk scarf... and wear the baggy, braid outs... I will try and post a before picture and after


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 24, 2007)

Just add me to this list!  This is just what I need but I am really going to need a lot of help with a daily style.


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for checkin' in ladies. You're on the list.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Aug 24, 2007)

when you saw no heat does this include when you deep condition under a dryer on say the 14th day?


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

IntoMyhair said:


> when you saw no heat does this include when you deep condition under a dryer on say the 14th day?



DC with heat is ok. Just no direct heat.


----------



## jtsupanova (Aug 24, 2007)

I wanna join but I think I will always be in the one week club. I just can't go longer than a week with out detangling... sounds nice though.


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

jtsupanova said:


> I wanna join but I think I will always be in the one week club. I just can't go longer than a week with out detangling... sounds nice though.



Ok... I'll put you down for 1 week club. 

Oh, have you made it 1 week yet?  I wanna give you a trophy if you've already made it.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Aug 24, 2007)

Count me in.  Although I'm currently wearing a wig because I'm trying to hold out on a 3 month stretch after having Phyto 2 put in.  I know that's your baby Sareca so I won't say anything bad about it, but anyway I will only do one co wash or poo per week for now with no other manipulation besides adding moisturizer.  When is that allowed in the challenge?


----------



## sareca (Aug 24, 2007)

cherryhair123 said:


> Count me in.  Although I'm currently wearing a wig because I'm trying to hold out on a 3 month stretch after having Phyto 2 put in.  I know that's your baby Sareca so I won't say anything bad about it, but anyway I will only do one co wash or poo per week for now with no other manipulation besides adding moisturizer.  When is that allowed in the challenge?



My baby be actin' up sometimes. 

I moisturize my hair every morning and every night. Moisturize whenever you want.


----------



## jtsupanova (Aug 24, 2007)

I have made it to one week but that was because I was on vacation. I was visiting my father in Virgina and there was very little humidity so my wng lookeg good for days on end the most I did was moisturize and re wet or steam. By the end of the week I was in a ponytail but no combing was done. I don't know if I can do this on the regular though because its very humid in NY and I excersize a lot. I'm going to try though.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to join this but let me get this straight: I can't wear my protective styles? That's the best way I know to avoid too much manipulation. I would just smooth my hair back with my hands, then put into my standard bun. I would rollerset once a week only and that's when I'll detangle. Will this reggie qualify? Or, no protective styles at all?


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I want to join this but let me get this straight: I can't wear my protective styles? That's the best way I know to avoid too much manipulation. I would just smooth my hair back with my hands, then put into my standard bun. I would rollerset once a week only and that's when I'll detangle. Will this reggie qualify? Or, no protective styles at all?




Hola chica!  

Your reggie qualifies.  You can wear protective styles for the entire challenge if you want to, but I'd prefer if you wore your hair out at least one day during the week.  You could always wear it down the first day after your rollerset then wear it bunned later in the week.  It's ok to change the style as long as you don't have to comb.

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd like to give this a try too.  Count me in.


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

jtsupanova said:


> I have made it to one week but that was because I was on vacation. I was visiting my father in Virgina and there was very little humidity so my wng lookeg good for days on end the most I did was moisturize and re wet or steam. By the end of the week I was in a ponytail but no combing was done. I don't know if I can do this on the regular though because its very humid in NY and I excersize a lot. I'm going to try though.



Well, you still get your trophy for making it to goal.  
A couple times a week I wash my hair not just rewet it.  Even when I poo I don't detangle and I'm super gentle.  I've actually found my wngs look better when I cowash, but don't detangle.


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

LaReyna756 said:


> I'd like to give this a try too.  Count me in.



I gotta you down.


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the sound of the challenge. I'd like to join the one week club if that's ok. I'm into my fourth month of stretching and I'm working out almost everyday. Yesterday before I washed it, my hair was tangled and I've been combingerplexed...I'm still willing to try though. Count me in...


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I love the sound of the challenge. I'd like to join the one week club if that's ok. I'm into my fourth month of stretching and I'm working out almost everyday. Yesterday before I washed it, my hair was tangled and I've been combingerplexed...I'm still willing to try though. Count me in...



I gotcha down for the 1 week club.   welcome and good luck.


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I love the sound of the challenge. I'd like to join the one week club if that's ok. I'm into my fourth month of stretching and I'm working out almost everyday. Yesterday before I washed it, my hair was tangled and I've been combingerplexed...I'm still willing to try though. Count me in...


 I've put you down for 1 week.


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 25, 2007)

good luck ladies
When I first started my no manipulation, my hair was damaged and I had NO choice... i had to leave it alone as much as possible. 
It was very difficult especially since i didn't wear protective styles.  The outcome is soo worth what I had to go thru tho.  You can do it to long or short hair but u have to be willing to wear certain styles for awhile or deal without curls.etc
...put the comb down...lol


----------



## jtsupanova (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the trophy! I have started this week with a baggy underneath a phoney bun which will probably turn into a wng by monday.

How do you apply products to your hair for a wng without detangling?


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

jtsupanova said:


> Thanks for the trophy! I have started this week with a baggy underneath a phoney bun which will probably turn into a wng by monday.
> 
> How do you apply products to your hair for a wng without detangling?



You deserve the trophy and I like your plan.  I apply products in sections. I separate my hair into 5 sections (from ear-to-ear) and pour the product over the hair in that section and squeeze it in. It helps if the product is melted or watery.


----------



## chellero (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in.  I think that I can do this.


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> good luck ladies
> When I first started my no manipulation, my hair was damaged and I had NO choice... i had to leave it alone as much as possible.
> It was very difficult especially since i didn't wear protective styles.  The outcome is soo worth what I had to go thru tho.  You can do it to long or short hair but u have to be willing to wear certain styles for awhile or deal without curls.etc
> ...put the comb down...lol



Hey sylver  Thanks for the encouragement!    It *is *a lot more difficult than you'd think. I'm actually kinda nervous about my detangling session.


----------



## sareca (Aug 25, 2007)

chellero said:


> I'm in.  I think that I can do this.



:welcome3:I'll add you to the list.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Aug 25, 2007)

So if you rollerset after washer what would you have to do to follow the rules??Airdry?

This sounds really hard. Especially when you stretch for a long time and then your hair starts to shrink up and all I do is ponytails so they'll look really short and stringy....
Um..I'll try for a week​


----------



## sareca (Aug 26, 2007)

intergalacticartist said:


> So if you rollerset after washer what would you have to do to follow the rules??Airdry?
> 
> This sounds really hard. Especially when you stretch for a long time and then your hair starts to shrink up and all I do is ponytails so they'll look really short and stringy....
> Um..I'll try for a week​



If you rollerset you can do pin curls, ponytails, just straight, braidout ponytail (to combat the stringy look)... as long as you don't need to comb or brush it.  I know what you mean about the shrinkage. My hair shrinks from almost APL to chin length in a WnG. *sigh*

I'll put you down for a week.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Aug 26, 2007)

sareca said:


> If you rollerset you can do pin curls, ponytails, just straight, braidout ponytail (to combat the stringy look)... as long as you don't need to comb or brush it.  I know what you mean about the shrinkage. My hair shrinks from almost APL to chin length in a WnG. *sigh*
> 
> I'll put you down for a week.


No I mean when you wash it. For the 2 week thingy and if you wash weekly would you have to airdry on 1 of those wash days??


----------



## sareca (Aug 26, 2007)

intergalacticartist said:


> No I mean when you wash it. For the 2 week thingy and if you wash weekly would you have to airdry on 1 of those wash days??




Oohhhh!  Yea, you would have to airdry one of those washes.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck ladies!  Your hair will benefit so much from doing this.


----------



## sareca (Aug 26, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> Good luck ladies!  Your hair will benefit so much from doing this.



lady! Thanks for the support. We're gonna need it.   

Hey, everybody if you haven't seen pokahontas' new thread about detangling pre-poo check it out. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=147543


----------



## sareca (Aug 26, 2007)

4 days down... 3 days to go!  My detangling day is Tuesday. I'm gonna do it first thing in the morning before work.  I must admit my WnGs have much better definition when I haven't detangled for a few days.


----------



## sareca (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey ladies... tomorrow's D-day for me.  I'm worried about detangling, but I didn't have a hard time styling my hair at all.  I wore it half-up/half-down or in a loose ponytail everyday. This morning I felt like I had to wear it in the ponytail 'cause it wasn't actin' right, but short of that it was perfectly well-behaved. 

I also kept my regularly scheduled treatments of light protein, henna/indigo/alma, co-washes and poos.  I'll let you know how it goes... 

How's it going for you guys? Have you found a style that will hold up to a week or 2 w/o a comb?


----------



## sareca (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I was worried for nothing. It didn't take anymore time nor effort to detangle my hair.   I will definitely be doing this again!  

Some of the things I loved:

1. not seeing any hair (no broken ones, no shed ones... nothing all week).
2. the curl definition I got from not combing. It worked better than any product I've ever used
3. How much faster "doing my hair" was

Things I didn't care for:
1. i just got a shampoo brush and i'm already addicted. that thing feels amazing. i missed it terribly.
2. i kinda didn't know what to do with myself. i loved the way my hair looked and it took very little time to care for it. i guess that' s not really a complaint. ??

... really there isn't much else that I didn't like.

I'm starting again. Today is day 1.  I'm going to Tuesday again, but I will do a few things differently. I play in my hair entire too much during the day. I'm always rolling it round my finger or fluffying it up. This time I'm trying to leave it completely alone. I also co-washed, poo'd , did a henna treatment, an alma treatment and a light protein treatment during the week.  I basically only had 1 or 2 days where I didn't wet my entire head. This week I want to spend most days just rewetting the ends.  I'm planning a henna treatment and 1 co-wash and one poo.  The rest of the time I will only spray it w/ eqyss to restyle it.

I made a little album about it... wanna see it ... here it go.  I crack me up... hello... is this thing on?


----------



## lonei (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in, well kind of, its my normal regimen not to wash or comb for 3 weeks. It works wonders for me. However, isn't there a potential for the hair to mat if you wet it between the 3 weeks and dont comb it? I know mine would....


----------



## sareca (Aug 28, 2007)

lonei said:


> I'm in, well kind of, its my normal regimen not to wash or comb for 3 weeks. It works wonders for me. However, isn't there a potential for the hair *to mat if you wet it between the 3 weeks *and dont comb it? I know mine would....



Hey lonei!   
I dunno.  I've never tried it before... I do know my first week was a breeze. I even did a henna treatment about 3 days in.   Usually henna is enough to have crazy tangles, but it took about the same amount of effort (but more shed hairs).  I'm just gonna slowly work up to 2 weeks  and play it by ear.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 28, 2007)

Up date for me...

I am going into my 5th day of the 14... So far so good... I have been doing braid-outs, using no heat except for my DC... I did a egg/cond Pre-Poo and DC on Mon.  I did de-tangle in the shower... I am 6 weeks post so I have to be careful with my delicate strands at this point... I will probably do a CW tomorrow... and I hope I will not need not to detangle... I will either do another braid out  or air dry in a silk scarf...


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 28, 2007)

I am sooooo excited. It's been three days y'all. Never thought I'd be able to do this but it seems to be working. No combing, no brushing (well I never brush anyway) not even when I washed yesterday. I had my trusty CON detangling shampoo and conditioner wash. I'm glad I tried this. Great challenge Sareca!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 28, 2007)

This is such a kewl challenge!! 

I would have to think really really hard about how to join this challenge. At my length its difficult to *not* touch it.....  Maybe Ill be able to join after some deep hard brainstorming.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2007)

It's been smooth sailing so far! Haven't touched a comb nor brush in over 3 days and I know my hair better for it. I'm gonna go for two weeks. I'm lovin this challenge Sareca


----------



## aurora3140 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great idea Sareca!  I am addicted to combing my hair and a challenge like this would be perfect to wean me off the comb.  I'm seriously considering joining, but I don't know what I would do to my hair.  I know Sareca is doing W&Gs.  How is everyone else wearing their hair everyday?


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ladies don't panic when you start to see a lot of shedding.  Its perfectly normal
just takes some getting use to


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> Ladies don't panic when you start to see a lot of shedding. Its perfectly normal
> just takes some getting use to


 

You're right, thanks for the warning! And big thanks for that scarf method too- it's helping me get away from the comb and brush big time


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 29, 2007)

This is part of my routine now and has been for most of the year.  

I do protective styles though but there are days when I let my hair down for a minute to breath in between styles, but it goes right back into a protective style. I am in the HYH challenge.

I am already into my second week.  

PS: That Red Palm Butter from Camden Grey is really incredible.


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Healthytresses, LadyZ, and HoneyA! 

kels823 and aurora3140 you are welcome to join whenever you're ready 
LadyZ's doing braidouts...  Lonei does rollersets... what other styles are we wearing?


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> Ladies don't panic when you start to see a lot of shedding.  Its perfectly normal
> just takes some getting use to



Yeah, I was surprised.


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> This is part of my routine now and has been for most of the year.
> 
> I do protective styles though but there are days when I let my hair down for a minute to breath in between styles, but it goes right back into a protective style. I am in the HYH challenge.
> 
> ...



 mscoco!  I'll put you down for 2 week.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 29, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thanks for the updates Healthytresses, LadyZ, and HoneyA!
> 
> kels823 and aurora3140 you are welcome to join whenever you're ready
> LadyZ's doing braidouts... Lonei does rollersets... *what other styles are we wearing?*


 

I'm style challenged so I'm wearing loose buns


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 29, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> Ladies don't panic when you start to see a lot of shedding. Its perfectly normal
> just takes some getting use to


 
========

OK, What type of shedding?  What's it from not combing? I am confused now...
I am new to this, please explain what I should expect...

Thank you so much


----------



## aurora3140 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll try for one week.  I guess I could wear a bun and leave it up w/o re-doing it, but aside from that, I can't think of any way to wear my hair w/o combing with my fingers or a comb.  I'll give it my best shot !


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm going into my 2nd week without using a comb.
Using my Jilbere shower comb daily was becoming a vice...
I'm over it now... I think I can go a month without detangling.
I don't need to detangle anymore since I do daily co-wash and wet pinups
and airdry with a satin scarf.


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 29, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thanks for the updates Healthytresses, LadyZ, and HoneyA!
> 
> kels823 and aurora3140 you are welcome to join whenever you're ready
> LadyZ's doing braidouts... Lonei does rollersets... what other styles are we wearing?


 

Very loose bun at the back or a loose braid that stays pinned up with a big clip through it so it doesn't look so " school marmish". I've got to remember it'll all be worth it...


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm in. Im 12 weeks 12 post relaxer officially today and I have cut down the shedding by doing what this challenge is about. I do not comb at all and I detangle under the shower w/ my fingers. I put it in a bun squeeze out the water. When I'm out the shower I pat it down to remove excess water and use some Avocado/Mango/red palm butter whip. a little coconut oil. Im good to go.


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> I'm going into my 2nd week without using a comb.
> Using my Jilbere shower comb daily was becoming a vice...
> I'm over it now... I think I can go a month without detangling.
> I don't need to detangle anymore since I do daily co-wash and wet pinups
> and airdry with a satin scarf.



Yay!   I'm finding it much more mental the physical. I know that sounds weird, but my brain associated "caring for my hair" with doing stuff to it... washing, henna, DC, but most of all keeping it free of tangles. I've spent more money on detangling products than thing else (except Phyto).  The concept of caring for my hair by NOT detangling/combing is very very unsettling.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 29, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> ========
> 
> OK, What type of shedding?  What's it from not combing? I am confused now...
> I am new to this, please explain what I should expect...
> ...



It is the hair that would be released normally everyday but when you go days or weeks without combing all of that will be removed in one day which looks like a lot of shedding, when in fact it is 1 week or 2 weeks worth of shedding being removed in one day.  It can look frightening but when you understand what it is and why it is happening you won't panic (as much)


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> It is the hair that would be released normally everyday but when you go days or weeks without combing all of that will be removed in one day which looks like a lot of shedding, when in fact it is 1 week or 2 weeks worth of shedding being removed in one day.  It can look frightening but when you understand what it is and why it is happening you won't panic (as much)



ITA. If you lose 100 hair/day, after 2 weeks of not combing you'll see 1,400 hairs.  That's the normal rate of 100/day, but instead of seeing them gradually you'll seem them all at once (d-day).


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

Another weird tidbit. I hated my hair yesterday! It was d-day and after lovingly detangling... it wouldn't act right at all.   It looked longer, but the curls weren't formed and it was all scraggly. Today was much better. I think I'm gonna like this no detangling thing. :woohoo:


----------



## leleepop (Aug 29, 2007)

DO you guys use drain catches. I saw on Sylver's fotki how much she shed and I was wondering is it drain caught hair or hair from the comb? I use a drain catch so I see more hair. Can someone elaborate on this? BTW even with the drain catch it was nowhere near 1400 hairs.


----------



## sareca (Aug 29, 2007)

leleepop said:


> DO you guys use drain catches. I saw on Sylver's fotki how much she shed and I was wondering is it drain caught hair or hair from the comb? I use a drain catch so I see more hair. Can someone elaborate on this? BTW even with the drain catch it was nowhere near 1400 hairs.



The number is theoretical.  If you do an internet search for hairs lost/day that's what you'll get most often.

I don't use a drain catcher. I'm going by what was on the shower wall, floor, my hands, and the comb.  If it was blood I would have thought a murder had taken place. Most of it was in the comb.  Sylver's hair is WL so it's hard compare the two.  After a while you'll get a sense for what's average and what's excessive for you.

I wasn't having any breakage or shedding issues when I started this challenge so I'm assuming that's my regular amount for 1 week. If it's double next week... I might wonder what's going on.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Sareca! I feel better. I dont think I lose that much for me.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 30, 2007)

I CW today... and I did detangle in the shower... It had been 4 days since I used a comb... I am 6 weeks post...so I need to detangle, so this stuff does not becomes a "hot mess"... My next poo/deep condition day is Saturday... I hope I can get through it without needing a comb... I will try very hard not too.... I will let you know...


----------



## sareca (Aug 30, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> I CW today... and I did detangle in the shower... It had been 4 days since I used a comb... I am 6 weeks post...so I need to detangle, so this stuff does not becomes a "hot mess"... My next poo/deep condition day is Saturday... I hope I can get through it without needing a comb... I will try very hard not too.... I will let you know...



I thought I was gonna have a mess on my hands and it really wasn't bad at all.  You could always do a half week (just to see how your hair is holding up) and try for a whole week next time.


----------



## jtsupanova (Aug 30, 2007)

I HAVE TO COMB MY HAIR TOMMOROW!Sorry guys but my hair looks like a bale of hay. I wish you guys the best of luck!


----------



## sareca (Aug 30, 2007)

@ bale of hay. How many days did you make it?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 30, 2007)

I had to detangle today also, but it was for a good cause- I did a henna/indigo treatment today ......so I made it 5 days. 
I don't know how to do henna without having to comb/detangle and I do henna weekly. I may have to change it up and do henna every two weeks.
Cowashing is easy to do without detangling though.


----------



## sareca (Aug 30, 2007)

So how did detangling after 5 days and a henna treatment go?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 30, 2007)

sareca said:


> So how did detangling after 5 days and a henna treatment go?


 
Actually, it was very easy! And I lost very little hair  
Ironically, I think my hair was EASIER to detangle because I have been leaving it alone since the last detangling session. All I have been doing is bunning & tying it down with the satin scarf at night- so it's really not getting a chance to get tangles in the first place. I'll let you know how it goes after two weeks


----------



## sareca (Aug 31, 2007)

Today is day 3 and I decided to cowash. Well I jumped in there expecting what I normally get... hair that detangles itself under running water.  It's usually laying flat and smooth after just a few seconds under the water. Well, not today.  Today it was rough and catching on itself and being a big ol' pain...until I added the oil.  My cowash routine is to rinse, apply oil (usually red palm or EFA), rinse with hot water, apply conditioner, rinse, apply leave-in and seal. Today the oil was on the sink and I was too lazy to get out of the shower and get it--until I realized it is* absolutely essential *for my hair to behave.  I applied the oil left it a minutes and rinsed with hot water... it all good. 

BTW, last time I was stressin' by day 3. This time, I feel like a pro. I'm not even a little concerned. I'm gonna henna my hair tonight (w/ no detangling/combing)


----------



## chellero (Aug 31, 2007)

It's been pretty easy for me not to detangle. I've just been baggying it at night and shaking it out in the morning.  I'm a little nervous about my DC detangling session.  I ran out and bought some of the kids organics shea butter in case I need it.


----------



## sareca (Sep 1, 2007)

chellero said:


> It's been pretty easy for me not to detangle. I've just been baggying it at night and shaking it out in the morning.  I'm a little nervous about my DC detangling session.  *I ran out and bought some of the kids organics shea butter in case I need it*.




Good call on the detangler.  When is your d-day?


----------



## sareca (Sep 1, 2007)

Today is day 4. It's so easy this time around. I'm actually more worried about styling on d-day.  I hated my WNG after detangling last time.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Sep 1, 2007)

I would love to join but seeing that im on another chanellge I'll just mix the two. AND TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THIS IS YOUR GONNA GET YOU RESULTS!!
My litte sister does nothing to her hair she barely combs it this is her routine slick it up using elasta QP gel and put on her pony tail and shes out the door and she just leaves the gel in for as long as it can survive in her hair. Her hair is about mid back and my mom cut her hair off two years ago and now her hair grows like it's nothing ill post some pics because im just shocked. She hasn't conditioned her hair for almost a year now and her hair is soft.


----------



## sareca (Sep 2, 2007)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> I would love to join but seeing that im on another chanellge I'll just mix the two. AND TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THIS IS YOUR GONNA GET YOU RESULTS!!
> My litte sister does nothing to her hair she barely combs it this is her routine slick it up using elasta QP gel and put on her pony tail and shes out the door and she just leaves the gel in for as long as it can survive in her hair. Her hair is about mid back and my mom cut her hair off two years ago and now her hair grows like it's nothing ill post some pics because im just shocked. She hasn't conditioned her hair for almost a year now and her hair is soft.



I believe it!  There's a lot to be said for leaving it alone.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 2, 2007)

Just did a wash today my two weeks.  Off to church tomorrow may do a what I did with it today, who knows but I won't be combing it again for at least another two weeks whatever I do may try to stretch it even longer.

Living dangerously ovah heya!


----------



## sareca (Sep 2, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Just did a wash today my two weeks.  Off to church tomorrow may do a what I did with it today, who knows but I won't be combing it again for at least another two weeks whatever I do may try to stretch it even longer.
> 
> Living dangerously ovah heya!



Congrats!  This week was so easy I've been toying with going for broke too.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 2, 2007)

Sareca! Add me for the 2 week. I know I can do this!


----------



## leleepop (Sep 2, 2007)

sareca said:


> Today is day 3 and I decided to cowash. Well I jumped in there expecting what I normally get... hair that detangles itself under running water. It's usually laying flat and smooth after just a few seconds under the water. Well, not today. Today it was rough and catching on itself and being a big ol' pain...until I added the oil. My cowash routine is to rinse, apply oil (usually red palm or EFA), apply conditioner, rinse, apply leave-in and seal. Today the oil was on the sink and I was too lazy to get out of the shower and get it--until I realized it is* absolutely essential *for my hair to behave. I applied the oil left it a minutes and rinsed with hot water... it all good.
> 
> BTW, last time I was stressin' by day 3. This time, I feel like a pro. I'm not even a little concerned. I'm gonna henna my hair tonight (w/ no detangling/combing)


You are absolutely right about pre poo with oil. I learned that when I was transitioning. I alway leave coconut oil one hour before I rinse,detangle my hair.Great tip


----------



## sareca (Sep 2, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Sareca! Add me for the 2 week. I know I can do this!



 I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> Today is day 3 and I decided to cowash. Well I jumped in there expecting what I normally get... hair that detangles itself under running water. It's usually laying flat and smooth after just a few seconds under the water. Well, not today. Today it was rough and catching on itself and being a big ol' pain...until I added the oil. My cowash routine is to rinse, apply oil (usually red palm or EFA), apply conditioner, rinse, apply leave-in and seal. Today the oil was on the sink and I was too lazy to get out of the shower and get it--until I realized it is* absolutely essential *for my hair to behave. I applied the oil left it a minutes and rinsed with hot water... it all good.


 
I will have to give this a try. I decided to wash my hair every 2 weeks b/c it tangles so bad. I hope this works for me!

Day 7 out of 14!  I wear protective styles b/c I'm also doing the HYH challenge.


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> I will have to give this a try. I decided to wash my hairevery 2 weeks b/c it tangles so bad. I hope this works for me!
> 
> Day 7 out of 14!  I wear protective styles b/c I'm also doing the HYH challenge.



I've been wearing a single french braid all weekend. I might continue to wear it until friday.  I just put a scarf on at night and take it off in the morning and go. Although it is a protective style I really want to try a NO manipulation hair style for the next 4 days or so. 

Let me know how that oil thing works out. I've heard a few other people call it an oil-rinse. I like that... let me know if the oil-rinse helps with your tangles.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 3, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> I CW today... and I did detangle in the shower... It had been 4 days since I used a comb... I am 6 weeks post...so I need to detangle, so this stuff does not becomes a "hot mess"... My next poo/deep condition day is Saturday... I hope I can get through it without needing a comb... I will try very hard not too.... I will let you know...


==========

Ok, things went too well, I am scared,  Today I CW and air dried I still have not combed, I think it has been 7 days, I have lost count... Wednesday  I have to comb, I have to roller set after I CW.. I have a few important dates on Thursday and  need to look cute....  I am 7 weeks post and will get my touch-up next week at 8 weeks post...
I will roller set again on Sunday, that will be the end for me on this challenge... I hope to post some pictures on Sat. or Sun. I took a picture of wet hair before and will take another picture this weekend, then post the results... I hope I have some length... This was a fun challenge, and happen at the right time, when I was off two weeks from work...

Thanks


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

Um... Lady? We're supposed to be going until the end of the year.   Uh-oh, maybe I didn't say that. :blush3:


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> Um... Lady? We're supposed to be going until the end of the year.  Uh-oh, maybe I didn't say that. :blush3:


 
=======

ohhh,
 Ok, I think I can still hang... I will be going into bunning for the winter... So, I can stay in it the duration... For some reason I though it was  weeks... That what_ *I * get for being sleepy and still reading all the post_... No Problem,
I really like this no combing thing... I am still in then...
I hope there will be a bunning and low manipulation challenge for the winter (from Nov.-Mar)... The winter's are harsh here so I will be just bunning the whole timelook:...

Ok, any-who, I am still in..


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> =======
> 
> ohhh,
> Ok, I think I can still hang... I will be going into bunning for the winter... So, I can stay in it the duration... For some reason I though it was  weeks... That what_ *I * get for being sleepy and still reading all the post_... No Problem,
> ...




 I was about to  To keep going you might have to be inventive with work starting up and if you need to drop back down to 1 week that's ok too... just keep working at it.  I really wasn't thinking it would be this easy.  I thought folks (including myself) were going to need months of practice before mastering a whole 2 week period. You guys just took off! I'm so proud. 

I'm not into protective styles, but I think my french braid is kinda cute.  I've been playing with the idea of switching to something w/ *no manipulation *for at least a few days a week. So if you need to bun for a few months go for it!


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 3, 2007)

I started doing this about 3 weeks ago because I wanted to get some extra growth for a thang I have in September. I am not really detangling just trying to control any potential matting. I did and indigo treatment yesterday and did not detangle. I wash with conditioner, put in a leave-in and bun. Work is a low ponytail or a bun. It has been super hot here so the wash, no detangle and leave-in has been great. I hope my hair likes it as much as I do. 

I have a couple black tie events to attend this year but, other than those breaks I am down.


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

grnidmonster said:


> I started doing this about 3 weeks ago because I wanted to get some extra growth for a thang I have in September. I am not really detangling just trying to control any potential matting. I did and indigo treatment yesterday and did not detangle. I wash with conditioner, put in a leave-in and bun. Work is a low ponytail or a bun. It has been super hot here so the wash, no detangle and leave-in has been great. I hope my hair likes it as much as I do.
> 
> I have a couple black tie events to attend this year but, other than those breaks I am down.




Ooooh, love the avatar.  I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


----------



## TonicaG (Sep 3, 2007)

Ladies, 

This is a great thread!!!!  I am so in!  I really believe I'll be able to commit to this and it would help me to achieve those two inches needed to be waist length.  

This weekend I clarified, did a mild protein treatment w/ plastic cap under the dryer, rinsed out and didn't have to detangle, the comb glided right through!  

I air dried and was too trifling and didn't want to do anything else to it.  I applied some leave-in, Mizani Night Time Treatment and used Sylver2's air drying scarf method and my hair was too good to be true.

Less really is more.

Let's do it ladies!!! HTH

TonicaG


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

TonicaG said:


> Ladies,
> 
> This is a great thread!!!!  I am so in!  I really believe I'll be able to commit to this and it would help me to achieve those two inches needed to be waist length.
> This weekend I clarified, did a mild protein treatment w/ plastic cap under the dryer, rinsed out and didn't have to detangle, the comb glided right through!
> ...




  I got you down.  It really is amazing how effective and simply this regimen is.  I'm so excited!  Make sure you give us regular updates. That goes for everybody. Make sure you share what's working and what's not.  If your goal was one week and that was too long... dial it back to 5 days or 4. Repeat the doing 4 or 5 days until it's easy then try moving back to 7 days the next time around.


----------



## sareca (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, so I just finished an alma tea/alma oil rinse. I just applied the tea to dry hair, then applied the oil to that, put a baggie on it and sat under the dryer for an hour. When it was time to rinse it I decided to see how tangled my hair was. Under running water, I ran my fingers from root to ends once. *My hand didn't meet any resistance at ALL! *I haven't detangled for 6 days and I was able to run my fingers from root to ends effortlessly.  If you're not using oil (on your wet hair) to help with detangling start today! Don't sleep on this one.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> I was about to  To keep going you might have to be inventive with work starting up and if you need to drop back down to 1 week that's ok too... just keep working at it. I really wasn't thinking it would be this easy. I thought folks (including myself) were going to need months of practice before mastering a whole 2 week period. You guys just took off! I'm so proud.
> 
> I'm not into protective styles, but I think my french braid is kinda cute.  I've been playing with the idea of switching to something w/ *no manipulation *for at least a few days a week. So if you need to bun for a few months go for it!


===

Good, YEA... I will continue with low manipulation for the rest of the year...


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

Yay! I'm back around to d-day. Instead of detangling today, I'm keeping my french braid (rebraiding as necessary) until Friday. That will be day 10. Next time I'm going for the whole 2 weeks. I'll do week days in my wng and weekends in a french braid.


----------



## chellero (Sep 4, 2007)

sareca said:


> Ok, so I just finished an alma tea/alma oil rinse. I just applied the tea to dry hair, then applied the oil to that, put a baggie on it and sat under the dryer for an hour. When it was time to rinse it I decided to see how tangled my hair was. Under running water, I ran my fingers from root to ends once. *My hand didn't meet any resistance at ALL! *I haven't detangled for 6 days and I was able to run my fingers from root to ends effortlessly.  If you're not using oil (on your wet hair) to help with detangling start today! Don't sleep on this one.



I put coconut oil on my hair, slept in a plastic cap over night, and rinsed this morning, and my hair is tangle free even though I didn't use my comb.  It's amazing.


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

chellero said:


> I put coconut oil on my hair, slept in a plastic cap over night, and rinsed this morning, and my hair is tangle free even though I didn't use my comb.  It's amazing.



I'm mad!  Why didn't somebody tell us?  That ain't right.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 4, 2007)

How much oil are you using? Are you saturating the hair with it? Does it matter what kind of oil? 

I would like to join you guys, but I tried not combing after washing once... and the results were not good. I had matting, major tangles, and what looked like locs. I have to wash my hair at least once a week, so I'm hoping the oil will help.


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> How much oil are you using? Are you saturating the hair with it? Does it matter what kind of oil?
> 
> I would like to join you guys, but I tried not combing after washing once... and the results were not good. I had matting, major tangles, and what looked like locs. I have to wash my hair at least once a week, so I'm hoping the oil will help.



You gotta try the oil thing.  I basically split my hair down the middle and apply as much as my palm will hold to EACH side (2 palms full total). The most important parts were NOT shampoo'g first and having your hair soaking wet when you apply the oil. Your hair won't be greasy or oily after rinsing the conditioner. It will feel oiled but not excessively.

I've used coconut (although it's probably my least favorite), olive, aphogee EFA, red palm, alma.  I honestly believe any oil will work.


----------



## imstush (Sep 4, 2007)

I acutally do this on the regular...only thing is I detangle once a week.  But I am going to try the oil today when I cowash.  Thanks for the tip.  BTW Sereca your p/w for your fotki isn't working for me.


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

imstush said:


> I acutally do this on the regular...only thing is I detangle once a week.  But I am going to try the oil today when I cowash.  Thanks for the tip.  BTW Sereca your p/w for your fotki isn't working for me.




sareca isn't working?


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 4, 2007)

sareca said:


> You gotta try the oil thing.  I basically split my hair down the middle and apply as much as my palm will hold to EACH side (2 palms full total). The most important parts were NOT shampoo'g first and having your hair soaking wet when you apply the oil. Your hair won't be greasy or oily after rinsing the conditioner. It will feel oiled but not excessively.
> 
> I've used coconut (although it's probably my least favorite), olive, aphogee EFA, red palm, alma. I honestly believe any oil will work.


Thanks. I'm going to try this method when I co wash Thursday morning. Count me in on this challenge. I really think I can do it, because I already haven't combed for almost a week. I'm so excited! I may finally retain some growth, and get to BSL.


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try this method when I co wash Thursday morning. Count me in on this challenge. I really think I can do it, because I already haven't combed for almost a week. I'm so excited! I may finally retain some growth, and get to BSL.



  I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


----------



## aurora3140 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I just couldn't hang with this challenge.  I started it this past Sunday because I was going out last Friday night and I knew I would have to use a comb if I wanted to look cute.  

So, I co-washed my hair Sunday and bunned that night and yesterday without using a comb and without any problems.  But tonight I applied my BT and gave myself a scalp massage and my NG got kind of tangled, so I had to comb my hair.  I was surprised that it wasn't any more difficult than usual to detangle my hair even though I hadn't done so since Sunday night .  

I just don't know how I can continue to use my growth aids and massage my scalp without tangling my hair and needing to comb.  I'm not a rough massager, but it seems like some tangles are unavoidable.  Good luck to anyone who remains in the challenge though. I'm sure you all will see great results !

On the plus side, I learned that I don't have to comb every day!  Hey, it's a start.


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

aurora3140 said:


> Well, I just couldn't hang with this challenge.  I started it this past Sunday because I was going out last Friday night and I knew I would have to use a comb if I wanted to look cute.
> 
> So, I co-washed my hair Sunday and bunned that night and yesterday without using a comb and without any problems.  But tonight I applied my BT and gave myself a scalp massage and my NG got kind of tangled, so I had to comb my hair.  I was surprised that it wasn't any more difficult than usual to detangle my hair even though I hadn't done so since Sunday night .
> 
> ...



That *is* a start!  I'm glad you gave it a shot.


----------



## madamone (Sep 4, 2007)

Ladies please count me in!

I have been following along since this thread started. I wasn't sure I could hang though. Well it has been 10 days since I unofficially joined and I'm pretty sure I can do it. 

This will go right along with the Platinum level boot camp and baggy challenge I joined.

It's been hard to resist detangling in the shower. But I finally mastered Sylver2's scarf method without detangling so I am good for bunning!

What I do:

Shampoo or Cowash 2-3x a week. DC with plastic cap 1-2x a week. I've been mixing Apoghee 2 min with Aura Cherry Almond Bark because I've been shedding.

Then I apply NTM Silk Touch or Humectress, coconut oil, WGO, tie down with scarf. 

After it is dry I pull my hair into a ponytail, baggy the ends and take a track of human hair and wrap around it into a bun.

Does this routine qualify for the challenge?


----------



## sareca (Sep 4, 2007)

madamone said:


> Ladies please count me in!
> 
> I have been following along since this thread started. I wasn't sure I could hang though. Well it has been 10 days since I unofficially joined and I'm pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great lo-mani regimen to me.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## imstush (Sep 5, 2007)

sareca said:


> sareca isn't working?


 

Funny when I used the link for your fotki a couple of pages in this thread it wouldn't work.  Weird.

Anyhoo, I tried that oil method when I did my cowash last night - I am so pleased!  It worked like a dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 5, 2007)

imstush said:


> Funny when I used the link for your fotki a couple of pages in this thread it wouldn't work.  Weird.
> 
> Anyhoo, I tried that oil method when I did my cowash last night - I am so pleased!  *It worked like a dream*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  

Ok, we're gonna have to start a thread and tell the others... this is one of those things that's way too good to keep ourselves.  It's absolutely critical for no/lo-mani if you want to restyle your WnG.  Basically it allows you to detangle w/o using your fingers, hands, brushes or combs.  I'm on day 8. I was planning to only go to 1.5 weeks (10 days).  But, I can't see any reason to do that.  I'm going all the way to 14 days.  My hair *is* detangled. I just didn't need implements to do it.  Water is my comb.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 5, 2007)

OK....Today was detangle day for me... I think I went 10 days without combing... I roller set because I have a function to go to tomorrow, There was a lot of shed hairs and because I am 7 weeks post, I had a few short hairs also... which is normal for me at 7 weeks post... I hope to just finger comb my hair tomorrow... I will have to roller set again Sunday... I get a touch-up on Thursday... So I need to keep my roots moisturized... and unfortunately comb-able too... I WILL TRY HARD NOT TO COMB BUT. IDK. I will try very hard... This will be a challenge... But as soon as I get my touch-up again I will be back on track for the next durationand will be able to do the low manip. again... I will slowly work up to a full 2 weeks this time... I LOVE this Challenge...


----------



## sareca (Sep 5, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> OK....Today was detangle day for me... I think I went 10 days without combing... I roller set because I have a function to go to tomorrow, There was a lot of shed hairs and because I am 7 weeks post, I had a few short hairs also... which is normal for me at 7 weeks post... I hope to just finger comb my hair tomorrow... I will have to roller set again Sunday... I get a touch-up on Thursday... So I need to keep my roots moisturized... and unfortunately comb-able too... I WILL TRY HARD NOT TO COMB BUT. IDK. I will try very hard... This will be a challenge... But as soon as I get my touch-up again I will be back on track for the next durationand will be able to do the low manip. again... I will slowly work up to a full 2 weeks this time... I LOVE this Challenge...



Slowly is right! Take your time. If it takes you until the end of the year to comfortably get to 2 weeks that's still a win still, right?  Listen to your hair too. NG can complicate this process. I wasn't even willing to try this until _after_ I texlax'd.   I thought I was going to be at 4 days (only 1 day longer than I was going before) for months. It didn't happen that way for me, but that's certainly within the challenge rules. Don't force it.  We'll be waiting for you after your touch-up.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you, for understanding...


----------



## madamone (Sep 5, 2007)

I love this challenge! I will make 2 weeks on Friday...and I am thinking about just letting Friday come and go with no detangling! The less I bother it the better. As long as I can get it to lay flat with the scarf method...I think I'll keep on trucking. See what happens!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

:woohoo: madamone's heading for 3 weeks!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanna join, but Im scared


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> I wanna join, but Im scared




Think of it this way... you want to be at 2 weeks (with no detangling/comb) by december of this year. If you get there early then that's just gravy. :wink2:

Start by adding just one day to your current schedule and stay there until it's easy and comfortable before adding another day.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 6, 2007)

The oil definitely helps with comb free detangling! Thanks for the heads up Sareca. I co washed this morning, and used jojoba oil (it was all I had, time to stock up) before adding the conditioner. My hair felt like I had used a detangling shampoo.  I also used PM super skinny conditioner and serum (which I haven't used in months due to cones), and now my hair is silky and shiny. I'm now confident that I can go 2 weeks without combing.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, Im in ..


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> Ok, Im in ..



  KhaniB's in!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> The oil definitely helps with comb free detangling! Thanks for the heads up Sareca. I co washed this morning, and used jojoba oil (it was all I had, time to stock up) before adding the conditioner. My hair felt like I had used a detangling shampoo.  I also used PM super skinny conditioner and serum (which I haven't used in months due to cones), and now my hair is silky and shiny. *I'm now confident that I can go 2 weeks without combing. *




  Sounds like you're enjoying it as much as I am.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck with this.  I may join the challenge too!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I just realized that you WILL be washing.  I’m on board!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> Oh, I just realized that you WILL be washing.  *I’m on board!*



:sweet:

 Washing is perfectly ok. I co-wash and poo several times each week.  If you haven't tried the oil-rinse trick it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2007)

Can I wait until Sunday, I need to Rollerset this weekend LOL


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep. Sunday's just fine.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to have in please! I tried the braids and that didn't work for me so this sounds like something that I can do. I wear WnG's because my hair is so short but I started twisting it up into several big 2 strand flat twist at night so that I can be sure that I am moisturizing the ends, would that be acceptable?

My reggy is very simple: Wash every 2 weeks and co wash in btwn..both are followed by DC treatments. On wash weeks I will henna. 

Daily regiment: Use water spray bottle on twists, apply moisturizer to twist and seal with coconut oil, undo twist and style....retwist at night


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> I would like to have in please! I tried the braids and that didn't work for me so this sounds like something that I can do. I wear WnG's because my hair is so short but I started twisting it up into several big 2 strand flat twist at night so that I can be sure that I am moisturizing the ends, would that be acceptable?
> 
> My reggy is very simple: Wash every 2 weeks and co wash in btwn..both are followed by DC treatments. On wash weeks I will henna.
> 
> Daily regiment: Use water spray bottle on twists, apply moisturizer to twist and seal with coconut oil, undo twist and style....retwist at night



That works!  I put mine in one big extremely loose plait every night. I'll put you down for 2.  Welcome aboard and good luck.


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 6, 2007)

what's the point in not combing ur hair? i can't wear my hair down yet it's not even enough so i put my hair up in a bun everyday and i have to comb it to smooth it out b4 putting on the ouchless tie. when i comb my hair i get about 4 strands that are from shedding, not breakage. are u trying to avoid breakage?


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

It's more about limiting wear and tear.

Think of it this way... if your hair is 6 inches long the ends are about a year old, right?  Imagine a strip of a lace that you brought September 2006 and took out everyday pulled, stretched then raked with a brush or comb. After a year it would probably be frizzy but still have its integrity. But what about 2 years later with the same treatment? It's probably starting show some wear. It might have holes where it shouldn't and be a bit unstable.  After three years it's falling part. 

Ok, so your hair is not lace, but I'm applying the same principle.  It's not about how much hair you lose today. It's about limiting the amount of wear and tear you put on hair that you expect to keep on your head for years. 

Make sense?


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm wearing my hair in a loose pony these days.  I'm using a no-pull barette-clip.  I take it down at night, wrap a scrunci around my pony and cover with my satin scarf.  The next morning I slide my hands across and put the clip on and go.  So I'm wondering if that's low manipulation since I don't comb, I only detangle on wash days with my fingers.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> That works! I put mine in one big extremely loose plait every night. I'll put you down for 2. Welcome aboard and good luck.


 
Once my hair gets long enough that is going to be my regiment....right now I do about 4 flats twist and call it a night

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

luving me said:


> I'm wearing my hair in a loose pony these days.  I'm using a no-pull barette-clip.  I take it down at night, wrap a scrunci around my pony and cover with my satin scarf.  The next morning I slide my hands across and put the clip on and go.  *So I'm wondering if that's low manipulation since I don't comb, I only detangle on wash days with my fingers.*



Yep, except I don't detangle on wash days because I wash a couples during the 2 weeks.  Try the oil thing and you may not need to use your fingers as much.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

OK. I keep coming in here to check this thread.  Ya'll win. Put me down for two weeks.

ETA: I'm going to try my best to perfect this wash-n-go. This will be my style of choice.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK. I keep coming in here to check this thread.  Ya'll win. Put me down for two weeks.



I'll tell you what I told KhandiB... just add one extra day to whatever you're doing now.  Let us know how that goes and only if it's working do you add another day.  Every day you add is one day less of wear and tear so even if you never make it to 2 weeks you still win.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK. I keep coming in here to check this thread.  Ya'll win. Put me down for two weeks.
> 
> ETA: *I'm going to try my best to perfect this wash-n-go.* This will be my style of choice.



Try the oil-rinse thing, squeeze your hair with a towel, then drape the towel over your shoulders. Don't touch your hair until it almost dry.  That method might amaze you too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Try the oil-rinse thing, squeeze your hair with a towel, then drape the towel over your shoulders. Don't touch your hair until it almost dry.  That method might amaze you too.



I will definitely try this in the morning.  Sometimes I get good wash-n-gos. Other times.... not so much.  I think it's because I don't have a set technique. I've been experimenting.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> It's more about limiting wear and tear.
> 
> Think of it this way... if your hair is 6 inches long the ends are about a year old, right? Imagine a strip of a lace that you brought September 2006 and took out everyday pulled, stretched then raked with a brush or comb. After a year it would probably be frizzy but still have its integrity. But what about 2 years later with the same treatment, it's probably starting show some wear. It might have holes where it shouldn't and be a bit unstable. After three years it's falling part.
> 
> ...


Very well put. I'm going to use this example when my family members discover I'm not combing, and start asking questions.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Very well put. I'm going to use this example when my family members discover I'm not combing, and start asking questions.



Girl, my family thinks I'm stone cold crazy. Every time they turn around I'm co-washing or deep conditioning. I don't use grease. I use "white hair products." And now I'm not combing no more either. I'm about to get my black card revoked.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Very well put. I'm going to use this example when my family members discover I'm not combing, and start asking questions.



Thanks   I've been using that one for 2 weeks. For some reason a lot of strangers have been asking about my hair.  When I tell them I'm only combing it once every 2 weeks they tend to look a combination of confused and angry.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Girl, my family thinks I'm stone cold crazy. Every time they turn around I'm co-washing or deep conditioning. I don't use grease. I use "white hair products." And now I'm not combing no more either. I'm about to get my black card revoked.



They took mine a long time ago.  Actually at some point I just surrendered it. I'm like here take it! I'd rather have hair.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Girl, my family thinks I'm stone cold crazy. Every time they turn around I'm co-washing or deep conditioning. I don't use grease. I use "white hair products." And now I'm not combing no more either. I'm about to get my black card revoked.


 
LOL you arent the only one. I have so many "white hair" conditioners in my house its not funny. That and I only have 1 shampoo and it a little bottle that is still almost full. I don't use shampoo like that but give me some cheapie conditioner...praise the heavens!!!


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Girl, my family thinks I'm stone cold crazy. Every time they turn around I'm co-washing or deep conditioning. I don't use grease. I use "white hair products." And now I'm not combing no more either. I'm about to get my black card revoked.


Got mine revoked when my co workers staged an intervention to make me get a touch up. They couldn't understand why I wanted to wait until I had more than 1/2" of new growth. Things haven't been the same since.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in! Does this include braid out and braid in at night? Of course without combing just braiding and fluffing in the morning?


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Blessed2bless said:


> I'm in! Does this include braid out and braid in at night? Of course without combing just braiding and fluffing in the morning?



Braid out braid in works.  I'll put ya down.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Sep 7, 2007)

I normally don't comb my hair that often. Only when it's become matted or I want to try a new style. So I'll baggy at night, wash and go, and CW for the first week. Then detangle, shampoo, DC, and two strand twist for the second week.

Any body have any ideas on how to style a WnG? I will either just wear it out or wrap a satin ribbon around it to make a pony tail/puff but I need something new.

Other than that SIGN ME UP FOR TWO WEEKS! Better yet 3!! My twist last two weeks...

P.s. I'm known as the white girl at work because I just WnG. So when I come in with my hair wet they are just shaking there heads...


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been 7 days since I last detangled and I'm liking it so far 
This sunday will be wash day and I can't wait to try that oil rinse! I'm going to try my best not to detangle until next Sunday. you started that thread right on time Sareca


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Harmony0221 said:


> I normally don't comb my hair that often. Only when it's become matted or I want to try a new style. So I'll baggy at night, wash and go, and CW for the first week. Then detangle, shampoo, DC, and two strand twist for the second week.
> 
> Any body have any ideas on how to style a WnG? I will either just wear it out or wrap a satin ribbon around it to make a pony tail/puff but I need something new.
> 
> ...



Bwahahahha!  I love that. 

My main styles are in my siggy.  I said I was going to flat twist the front half and wear that for 2 weeks  I also wear a lot of homemade flowers accessories in my hair.


I'll put you down for 3!  :superman:


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 7, 2007)

Day1 down and I am loving it. Since my hair is short I basically wear WnG's that I keep fresh with morning water that I am going to add some peppermint oil and lavendar oil to, a smidge of Nexxus Humectress, and seal with coconut oil....get my hair band of choice and boom I am finished! This weekend while I am at home I am going to co-wash, no detangling and then put some flat twist in the front and wear that for a week and then detangle next Saturday.....

I have to admit its hard for me not to run my fingers through the lenght of my fro...so I try to keep my hands busy by doing something else....


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> Day1 down and I am loving it. Since my hair is short I basically wear WnG's that I keep fresh with morning water that I am going to add some peppermint oil and lavendar oil to, a smidge of Nexxus Humectress, and seal with coconut oil....get my hair band of choice and boom I am finished! This weekend while I am at home I am going to co-wash, no detangling and then put some flat twist in the front and wear that for a week and then detangle next Saturday.....
> 
> I have to admit its hard for me not to run my fingers through the lenght of my fro...so I try to keep my hands busy by doing something else....





I know exact what you mean.    It'll pass after the first week or so. I have occasional relapses (like yesterday) but they're few and far between... so far. 

I love it when you guys post updates!


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> It's been 7 days since I last detangled and I'm liking it so far
> This sunday will be wash day and I can't wait to try that oil rinse! I'm going to try my best not to detangle until next Sunday. you started that thread right on time Sareca



Make sure you let us know how the oil thing goes.

Congrats on making it 7 days!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in !! This is what my hair has been asking for. Does low manipulation include braid-in in the evenings and braid-out in the mornings. Of course without combing...  just fluffing with your fingers?


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I was experiencing dejavu. I was thinking... wait a minute...didn't I add blessed already?  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2710715&postcount=163


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm at day *10 *which was my original goal for this week but I'm not detangling today. I'm going for all 14 days! 
  My _new _d-day is Tuesday. It'll be the first time I've *ever *been two weeks w/o detangling my wng. :woohoo2:


----------



## Missjksn21 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok I actually started about a week ago, but I haven't officially checked in so count me in please!


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Missjksn21 said:


> Ok I actually started about a week ago, but I haven't officially checked in so count me in please!



 I'll add you to the list.


----------



## madamone (Sep 7, 2007)

Well today is day 14. I washed, oil rinsed, DC'd. My hair is now tied down with the scarf drying...I did NOT detangle! Yay! I'm going to keep going..

I think my hair is trying to detangle on its own though..anybody else seeing alot of shedding?


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> It's more about limiting wear and tear.
> 
> Think of it this way... if your hair is 6 inches long the ends are about a year old, right? Imagine a strip of a lace that you brought September 2006 and took out everyday pulled, stretched then raked with a brush or comb. After a year it would probably be frizzy but still have its integrity. But what about 2 years later with the same treatment? It's probably starting show some wear. It might have holes where it shouldn't and be a bit unstable. After three years it's falling part.
> 
> ...


 

yeah i can dig it. most days when im home i just walk around with a satin scarf. never out. and i only comb before styling usually, then thats it for the day. i think i do pretty well. does it help to put leave in conditioner on b4 combing?


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 8, 2007)

ok checking in, I still haven't detangled. I have a feeling I am going to loose a lot of hair when I do. I am definitally going to use the "oil method". Tomorrow I am going to the water park, my hair loves a day at the pool or ocean, it curls so nicely afterwards. I am debating whether I should do a aphogee treatment and detangle of just rinse after the water park and slap in a leave-in and bun and keep it moving. 

I can't wait to hear about results. I am planning to straighten 9/21 so we'll see how much growth we got for the blow fro I have been sportin for the last couple weeks


----------



## ladytq (Sep 8, 2007)

I failed, I failed miserably. I going to have to bow out of this challenge. I so wanted to do this. I can't keep the Denman brush out of my head. I'm obsessed with having smooth edges.  Other than that YOU GO LADIES!!!!!! I'm still here suppporting you.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, just doing my update!

Haven't combed for the last 7 days, i intend to wash today and comb drenched in oil.... (Amla oil) 4 hour treat, then an avocado protein treatment (on dry hair) and clarifying poo, moisturzing poo and then deep conditioning with Keracare Humecto (TUB) mixed with Wonder 8 Oil.

After that i will airdry as usual

And apply avo'coco products...

thats it for another week.

Style wise, i've been in buns literally all week, hair wont stay in bobby pins anymore, its really frustrating...i need another form of hair securing (anybody?!)

So i've been tucking ends under inside the nape hairs, which actually leaves my ends silky and smooth.

taking vits:

Biotin (1,000mcg)
B50 complex
Flaxseed oil (2 capsules = 2,400mg)
Multi vitamin

And i'll be starting Sea Kelp (400iu iodine) in the next few days!

Target: Hip length By Christmas Day! (4-6 inches to go...a BIGG TASSKK!)

WISH ME LOOK

Good luck to everyone too

Candy AKA. Cherie xxx


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 8, 2007)

Thinking about trying low mani for one week and three days. The one week challenge has being going okay. I'm slowly trying to build up to two weeks.

Adding to the mix:
Everyday loose braiding
Oil rinses


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

ladytq said:


> I failed, I failed miserably. I going to have to bow out of this challenge. I so wanted to do this. I can't keep the Denman brush out of my head. I'm obsessed with having smooth edges.  Other than that YOU GO LADIES!!!!!! I'm still here suppporting you.



Wait! wait!  Is that the only place you're brushing? I might grant you a pass if it's not going through your hair.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

madamone said:


> Well today is day 14. I washed, oil rinsed, DC'd. My hair is now tied down with the scarf drying...I did NOT detangle! Yay! I'm going to keep going..
> *
> I think my hair is trying to detangle on its own though..anybody else seeing alot of shedding?*



OH MY GOODNESS, Yes!  Typically I only see shed hairs when detangling. Maybe I'll find a couple in the shower after washing but now they slip out of my hair whenever it's down now.  I find them all over the place.  My hair still detangles under running water so I'm not nervous about going to 2 weeks  but I do find the shed hairs annoying.

ETA: I got so excited about something else having the shed hair problem I completely forgot to throw your 2 week club party. How selfish!  


 

I know you're going to 3 but that's still a big deal.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> Thinking about trying low mani for one week and three days. The one week challenge has being going okay. I'm slowly trying to build up to two weeks.
> 
> Adding to the mix:
> Everyday loose braiding
> Oil rinses



:superbanana: You can do it!


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

grnidmonster said:


> ok checking in, I still haven't detangled. I have a feeling I am going to loose a lot of hair when I do. I am definitally going to use the "oil method". Tomorrow I am going to the water park, my hair loves a day at the pool or ocean, it curls so nicely afterwards. I am debating whether I should do a aphogee treatment and detangle of just rinse after the water park and slap in a leave-in and bun and keep it moving.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about results. I am planning to straighten 9/21 so we'll see how much growth we got for the blow fro I have been sportin for the last couple weeks



If you're worried at all about tangles you definitely want to give the oil rinse thing a shot.  I think I'd detangle after the park.  You wanna make sure you get all the pool chemicals out.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

knottyaaverage said:


> yeah i can dig it. most days when im home i just walk around with a satin scarf. never out. and i only comb before styling usually, then thats it for the day. i think i do pretty well. does it help to put leave in conditioner on b4 combing?



You're already doing it then. 

Nothing works as well as an oil rinse for detangling. Have you done an oil rinse before?  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Hey, just doing my update!
> 
> Haven't combed for the last 7 days, i intend to wash today and comb drenched in oil.... (Amla oil) 4 hour treat, then an avocado protein treatment (on dry hair) and clarifying poo, moisturzing poo and then deep conditioning with Keracare Humecto (TUB) mixed with Wonder 8 Oil.
> 
> ...



Go Candy Go Candy Go Candy ... go go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and good luck!


----------



## princessdi (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, include me. My wash day is today, so I'll start today. Put me down for the two week challenge. One question that I have is because my hair is so short, I normally wear buns. I've been washing and airdrying my hair and then putting my hair in a bun and baggying the ends and then applying a phony pony or bun, but this has required brushing with a boar brush to get the hair to lay down after it is dried.

Do you think it will be okay to wash and deep condition my hair and then immediately put it in a bun and let dry? Do you think it will cause breakage because it's put in a ponytail wet? I think I will do the oil rinse to ensure my hair is nice and moisturized before putting up. 

Also, what is Wng? I'm a little slow, sorry.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

princessdi said:


> Okay, include me. My wash day is today, so I'll start today. Put me down for the two week challenge. One question that I have is because my hair is so short, I normally wear buns. I've been washing and airdrying my hair and then putting my hair in a bun and baggying the ends and then applying a phony pony or bun, but this has required brushing with a boar brush to get the hair to lay down after it is dried.
> 
> Do you think it will be okay to wash and deep condition my hair and then immediately put it in a bun and let dry? Do you think it will cause breakage because it's put in a ponytail wet? I think I will do the oil rinse to ensure my hair is nice and moisturized before putting up.
> Also, what is Wng? I'm a little slow, sorry.



Alright I cave....  Let's relax one of the rules... you can brush your edges lightly and only if you've tried the scarf method and it doesn't work.   But you really should let your hair airdry as much as possible before putting tension on it. 

Here's how the scarf method works...
first towel dry, then drape the towel over your shoulders. Put it in the approximate position you want to it be when styled. Tie your scarf on the edges and let it dry. A little gel helps.






 << like that

After about 10-15 minutes take the scarf off and finishing styling.





That's a wash and go (wng) BTW. :wink2: You could do the same thing with your buns.  You only have to have the scarf on a 10-15 minutes for it to lay them down.  I didn't use an tools no combs or brushes. Just my finger and the scarf. 

Here's the scarf method on my hair when I was 10 months post relaxer...


----------



## princessdi (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome!!!  Thanks, Ill try that.


----------



## madamone (Sep 8, 2007)

madamone said:


> *Well today is day 14. I washed, oil rinsed, DC'd. My hair is now tied down with the scarf drying...I did NOT detangle! Yay! I'm going to keep going*..
> 
> I think my hair is trying to detangle on its own though..anybody else seeing alot of shedding?


 
Hey Madam Sareca! Where's my trophy? LOL! I've been trudging along, trying to make it so I could have a tropy too!


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

Oooops!  My bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your trophy has been added.


----------



## madamone (Sep 8, 2007)

Whew! Now I can breathe. 

I was ready to do another 2 weeks! Darn it! I want to be a lo mani champion!


----------



## ladytq (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> Wait! wait! Is that the only place you're brushing? I might grant you a pass if it's not going through your hair.


 
I just brush the edges. I did this about 3 times last week. I felt soooo guilty and then I was like forget it!!! I get mad frizzies in the front. erplexed 

But to answer you question, I don't go from root to tip .


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

ladytq said:


> I just brush the edges. I did this about 3 times last week. I felt soooo guilty and then I was like forget it!!! I get mad frizzies in the front. erplexed
> 
> But to answer you question, I don't go from root to tip .



@ feelin' guilty.  You have my permission to brush your edges and you're welcome to stay in the challenge if you want to.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 9, 2007)

I detangled today!

It's only been 11 days, but I have a job interview tomorrow. I could have made it to 2 weeks, but I wanted to wash and style my hair. 

Anyway, detangling after 11 days wasn't that bad. I'm definitely not used to seeing as much hair as I did. However, my hair looks and feels thicker. I pre poo'd with jojoba oil (still trying to use it up), poo'd with CON, and DC'd with Humecto (finally used the last of the oil during this step). The oil is really making my hair dry faster. 

My hair really likes all of this low/no manipulation stuff. I will make 2 weeks this time around. I not going to comb/detangle until 9/23.


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> I detangled today!
> 
> It's only been 11 days, but I have a job interview tomorrow. I could have made it to 2 weeks, but I wanted to wash and style my hair.
> 
> ...



  That's awesome. You're so close!  

Good luck with your interview too.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 9, 2007)

sareca said:


> @ feelin' guilty. You have my permission to brush your edges and you're welcome to stay in the challenge if you want to.


 

Yeah!!!! I'm back in business!!!! Thanks Sareca!

Yesterday I did a co-washed. I did the oil rinse first, MAN you were not lying about the detangling effects. I did not bother with detangling soooo I'm going on my sencond week without detangling!!!!!!!  I luv oil rinses my hair was so soft and shiny when it dried. I'm so addicted now!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Yeah!!!! I'm back in business!!!! Thanks Sareca!
> 
> Yesterday I did a co-washed. I did the oil rinse first, MAN you were not lying about the detangling effects. I did not bother with detangling soooo I'm going on my sencond week without detangling!!!!!!!  I luv oil rinses my hair was so soft and shiny when it dried. I'm so addicted now!!!




I feel ya, oil rinses are the only reason I don't have a hot mess on my hands on detangling day.

  I'm happy you're back!


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm at day 13, tomorrow is detangling day (d-day) . 

Just to see if I could, I decided to do an oil rinse this morning then wear a wng. 
I'll post pics later, but it doesn't look or feel any different than it did on day 2.


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

I made it and got my trophy.  

Detangling went pretty well...I had 2-3 places that I _really _had to take my time while detangling. For the most part it was easy, just not as easy as at 1 week, but I guess that makes sense.   Anywho, I definitely will be keeping the two week schedule!    

ETA:  I forgot about the shed hairs. Every time I comb through my hair I came out with a zillion more. They were like the energizer bunny. They kept going and going and going.  Even now that my wng is dry and detangled I'm still leaking shed hairs. 



How's everybody else doing?


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 11, 2007)

Next time I detangle will be on Wednesday and I'll try the oil rinse then for the first time. Yeah, I'm excited!


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

So tomorrow you make goal (1 week)?


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok , so I just started yesterday ..

I cowashed after a horrific rollerset, hair just looked stupid 

I will not do any heavy duty maniping until Thursday.. Only cuz Im goin out friday night, and Im gonna do a nice braidout


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> Ok , so I just started yesterday ..
> 
> I cowashed after a horrific rollerset, hair just looked stupid
> 
> I will not do any heavy duty maniping until Thursday.. Only cuz Im goin out friday night, and Im gonna do a nice braidout



Sounds good.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 11, 2007)

sareca said:


> I made it and got my trophy.
> 
> Detangling went pretty well...I had 2-3 places that I _really _had to take my time while detangling. For the most part it was easy, just not as easy as at 1 week, but I guess that makes sense.  Anywho, I definitely will be keeping the two week schedule!
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm going through the same thing. Whenever I unravel my bun to apply my moisturizers, I get alot on shedded hair. I'm like "oh well" its to be expected. I like this challenge along with the oil rinses. My hair is thanking me for it and I know by the end of this year my hair will be totally transformed.


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Well I'm going through the same thing. Whenever I unravel my bun to apply my moisturizers, I get alot on shedded hair. I'm like "oh well" its to be expected. I like this challenge along with the oil rinses. My hair is thanking me for it and *I know by the end of this year my hair will be totally transformed.*



I believe that!  My hair seems thicker and much longer already. I know neither are possible in 3 weeks, but that's really how it looks.


----------



## madamone (Sep 11, 2007)

sareca said:


> I made it and got my trophy.
> 
> Detangling went pretty well...I had 2-3 places that I _really _had to take my time while detangling. For the most part it was easy, just not as easy as at 1 week, but I guess that makes sense.  Anywho, I definitely will be keeping the two week schedule!
> 
> ...


 

OH THE SHED HAIRS!! When I take my hair down to moisturize they are there...when I wash or cowash they are there. I am a veteran of long term braiding and I know about the shed hairs, but I'm used to seeing them after quite a few weeks of braids!

Anywho...I am on day 18 with no detangling. Still washing once a week, cowashing once a week. I don't know how long I will go. We shall see.


----------



## madamone (Sep 11, 2007)

OH BTW!! Congratulations Sareca!!


----------



## leleepop (Sep 11, 2007)

I can tell my hair is stronger. This is my third detangling session and my hair feels greeeeeat! I think I am a lifer for this regimen, and I did the oil rinse and detanging was a pleasant suprise. It also grew fast. I am two inches from my brastrap stretched. Special thanks to LHCF,Syver 2,Lonei, and Sareca. You ladies know how to grow some hair!lol


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 12, 2007)

sareca said:


> Some (not all) of my favorite long hair Divas are masters of low (almost no) manipulation. I love the concept but I've never been able to pull it off for more than 5-6 days. I want to be in the 2 week club!
> 
> So I'm starting a personal challenge with the goal of *seriously LOW manipulation*. It goes something like this...
> 
> ...


 
I would like to join this, if it's not too late? 

I've been detangling once, sometimes twice a week, and my hair has _not _been loving that. I've tried to go longer than a week, but for some reason, it seems like I can't.

I'll try and start off w/ a week and half of no detangling. I wear puffs/wng's most of the time, so I don't need a comb for styling, and I can easily achieve a puff w/ no brush. 

I think that is it. 



> For detangling I already have a technique and products that work for me.
> When it's time to detangle I coat my hair in oil, rinse it, apply conditioner and detangle with a wide-tooth comb under running water. SLOWLY. Starting from the ends and working my way up.


 
Also, I will try this way of detangling, since I've never really had a method. Sad as that sounds.


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

madamone said:


> OH THE SHED HAIRS!! When I take my hair down to moisturize they are there...when I wash or cowash they are there. I am a veteran of long term braiding and I know about the shed hairs, but I'm used to seeing them after quite a few weeks of braids!
> *
> Anywho...I am on day 18 with no detangling. Still washing once a week, cowashing once a week. I don't know how long I will go. We shall see. *




:woohoo2:  go madam, go madam, go...


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow 18 days!!! Go girl 
I have made it 9 days so far without detangling we'll see how it goes.....I'm finding it difficult though because I'm over 5 months post relaxer now so my newgrowth is a JUNGLE


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

leleepop said:


> I can tell my hair is stronger. This is my third detangling session and my hair feels greeeeeat! I think I am a lifer for this regimen, and I did the oil rinse and detanging was a pleasant suprise. It also grew fast. I am two inches from my brastrap stretched. Special thanks to LHCF,Syver 2,Lonei, and Sareca. You ladies know how to grow some hair!lol



Ok, so maybe I'm not making up the stronger part. *whew*  

I'm glad the oil rinsed worked for you. Without them I don't think I could hang with this. 

You're set to make BSL this year!


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Wow 18 days!!! Go girl
> I have made it 9 days so far without detangling we'll see how it goes.....I'm finding it difficult though because I'm over 5 months post relaxer now so my newgrowth is a JUNGLE



You're free to switch to the 1 week club if your hair is pitching a fit right now.


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in my 3rd week without combing my hair.  I'm about 12 weeks post so it too hard to deal with now making it easy for me to do this challenge.


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 12, 2007)

I finally did a decent looking french braid so I'm hoping to finish out the week with it.  I think I can do this 2 week low manip. challenge.  Sareca what's your hair type?  It's lovely btw.


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

Minny said:


> I would like to join this, if it's not too late?
> I've been detangling once, sometimes twice a week, and my hair has _not _been loving that. I've tried to go longer than a week, but for some reason, it seems like I can't.
> I'll try and start off w/ a week and half of no detangling. I wear puffs/wng's most of the time, so I don't need a comb for styling, and I can easily achieve a puff w/ no brush.
> I think that is it.



 Hi Minny. I would have sworn I already wrote this, but I can't find it. 

Anyway,  It's not too late.  


			
				Minny said:
			
		

> Also, I will try this way of detangling, since I've never really had a method. Sad as that sounds.


I think a lot of folks hadn't heard of it. Try it out. You might be surprised.


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> I'm in my 3rd week without combing my hair.  I'm about 12 weeks post so it too hard to deal with now making it easy for me to do this challenge.



Dang! Ya'll serious.  

You guys are inspiring _me _to try for 3 weeks.  Not this time around this time tho.  I'm going for 2 weeks again. I still can't believe I've only detangled my hair once this month!


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

luving me said:


> I finally did a decent looking french braid so I'm hoping to finish out the week with it.  I think I can do this 2 week low manip. challenge.  Sareca what's your hair type?  It's lovely btw.



French braids do take a little practice, but they're well worth the effort. 

Thanks. My hair is 4a, but it's texturized.


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 12, 2007)

sareca said:


> French braids do take a little practice, but they're well worth the effort.
> 
> Thanks. My hair is 4a, but it's texturized.


 
Texturized you say...don't want to hijack your thread but could you PM me basic instructions on how you texturize your hair?

Thanks


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

luving me said:


> Texturized you say...don't want to hijack your thread but could you PM me basic instructions on how you texturize your hair?
> 
> Thanks


 Will do.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm late ... but I'm in!  

I've been contemplating this low/no manipulation for a while but never figured out how to do it.  

I will flexirod my hair once week (to start) 
wash once a week and re-flexirod (my wash and go's are not cute)  
I will slowly work to increase the time between wash and sets.


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

Fran said:


> I'm late ... but I'm in!
> 
> I've been contemplating this low/no manipulation for a while but never figured out how to do it.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a plan, Welcome aboard


----------



## NessaNessa (Sep 12, 2007)

I have gone three days without detangling my hair. I have a fresh perm so that makes it easier  

I have a question though. When I wash my hair, am I allowed to detangle then? Or does this set me back to day 1 every time I wash and detangle? TIA!!

ETA:  Reading is fundamental.  I found the answer on the first page.  Count me in.  After the gym tonite, I am washing and will see how it works for me without detangling.  Should be easy since I have a fresh perm


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

NessaNessa said:


> I have gone three days without detangling my hair.  I have a fresh perm so that makes it easier
> 
> I have a question though.  When I wash my hair, am I allowed to detangle then?  Or does this set me back to day 1 every time I wash and detangle?  TIA!!



If you detangle you start over from day 1.   You can gently separate your hair to apply conditoner and poo etc. but try not to run your fingers from your scalp to the ends of your hair until d-day (detangling day).


----------



## sareca (Sep 13, 2007)

NessaNessa said:


> I have gone three days without detangling my hair. I have a fresh perm so that makes it easier
> 
> I have a question though. When I wash my hair, am I allowed to detangle then? Or does this set me back to day 1 every time I wash and detangle? TIA!!
> 
> ETA:  *Reading is fundamental.  *I found the answer on the first page.  Count me in.  After the gym tonite, I am washing and will see how it works for me without detangling.  Should be easy since I have a fresh perm



I remember those campaigns from grade school I'll put you down.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 13, 2007)

I went two days.. I braided my hair last night for a braid out that I finger combed out this morning


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm on day 4 of 14 and it's been nothin' but smooth sailing. It gets easier and easier every time. 

Tonight, I tried jojoba oil for the oil rinse. Tiffcurl recommended jojoba oil or rose oil. Anyway, I was amazed again and I thought it couldn't get any better. How wrong I was...

I actually mixed jojoba and meadowfoam oil went on and rinsed off so nicely. It hasn't dried yet, but I'm expecting good things.  If you had oil rinses come out too greasy try jojoba oil.

Anyway, I'm gonna put my hair in a single french braid and leave it all weekend. I want the weekends to be pretty much no manipulation at all.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 15, 2007)

I have miserably failed after just 7 days 

i blow dried my hair out with my ionic blow dryer last week, as i wanted to see my hair in pigtails (i haven't worn pigtails for YEARS) WOOOOO i love it, its my new style when i use heat now!! everybody was amazed and asking me if it was my real hair.

I've got hair mayo on my dry hair right now, as a pre-poo protein treat(mild) which is what i do usually 3 weeks before my relaxer, and then the avocado one a week b4.

I've been taking all my vitamins like a good girl though!#

no more heat for 4 weeks!!!

I'm starting this challenge again from today


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> I have miserably failed after just 7 days
> i blow dried my hair out with my ionic blow dryer last week, as i wanted to see my hair in pigtails (i haven't worn pigtails for YEARS) WOOOOO i love it, its my new style when i use heat now!! everybody was amazed and asking me if it was my real hair.
> I've got hair mayo on my dry hair right now, as a pre-poo protein treat(mild) which is what i do usually 3 weeks before my relaxer, and then the avocado one a week b4.
> I've been taking all my vitamins like a good girl though!#
> ...



It's always nice to take some time to appreciate your progress and enjoy the fruits of your labor. Now get back on that horse!


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 15, 2007)

sareca said:


> It's always nice to take some time to appreciate your progress and enjoy the fruits of your labor. *Now get back on that horse! *



lol i will i promise!


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 15, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> I'm in. Im 12 weeks 12 post relaxer officially today and I have cut down the shedding by doing what this challenge is about. I do not comb at all and I detangle under the shower w/ my fingers. I put it in a bun squeeze out the water. When I'm out the shower I pat it down to remove excess water and use some Avocado/Mango/red palm butter whip. a little coconut oil. Im good to go.


 

My two weeks are up. Im going for another 2 weeks.. im loving this.


----------



## camosil (Sep 15, 2007)

I usually wash my hair every three days and my hair seems to love it but I also want to try this challenge. Can I get some tips as to how this works without combing for a week.  I am a student so this should work well for me.

Thanks.


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> My two weeks are up. Im going for another 2 weeks.. im loving this.


 
CONGRATULATIONS!




Your trophy is on the way!


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

camosil said:


> I usually wash my hair every three days and my hair seems to love it but I also want to try this challenge. Can I get some tips as to how this works without combing for a week.  I am a student so this should work well for me.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm 4 days into my second 2 week stretch and the oil rinses are a must for me. I only shampoo my hair once a week. I cowash/oil rinse 3X each week. I wear either a wng or a french braid.  I have some of the details in my album. http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair-to-stay/my-second-year-1/september-october-2007/2-week-club!/
the pw is sareca.

The whole idea is to reduce the amount of wear and tear you put on your hair. That means treating it like fine imported silk.


----------



## camosil (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks sareca


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you so much. I like not having manipulate my hair at all. I gotta try your oil rinse.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 16, 2007)

Sareca I made my 2 weeks!!!!

I detangled today. I still did not use a comb, instead I took my time and pulled my hair apart gently from top 2 bottom. I'm in for another 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## NAKISH66 (Sep 16, 2007)

If it's not to late I would love to join.  I just completed a full week with no manipulation.  I washed and detangled today and it was great!  I'm 9 weeks post relaxer.  I'm going for 2 weeks now.  Wish me luck !!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> You're free to switch to the 1 week club if your hair is pitching a fit right now.


 

I've made it!  
Today is day fourteen and wash day!!! I'll be detangling (very gently today) and trying the oil rinse again (this time I'll try jojoba oil). I'll report back tonight with results.
I think I'll stick with the 2 week club, I really don't want to manipulate my newgrowth that often, just asking for trouble IMO 
You rock Sareca! My hair is thanking you for putting me on to henna and I believe the low/no manipulation is gonna be a keeper too :notworthy

I think the oil rinses aren't working so well right now because I have soo much newgrowth. I bet if I had freshly relaxed/texlaxed hair it would be a lot better! I'm not giving up on it.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm on day 4 of 14 and it's been nothin' but smooth sailing. It gets easier and easier every time.
> 
> Tonight, I tried jojoba oil for the oil rinse. Tiffcurl recommended jojoba oil or rose oil. Anyway, I was amazed again and I thought it couldn't get any better. How wrong I was...
> 
> ...


I was tyring to get rid of all the jojoba oil I have, but it works really well for oil rinses. I'm going to end up ordering more. I tried the meadowfoam oil during my last wash, and it's great too.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! you ladies are doing great. Congrats on making 2 weeks.

I am one week down, one more to go.


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Wow! you ladies are doing great. Congrats on making 2 weeks.
> 
> * I am one week down, one more to go*.



 Congrat on making it one week. I'm day 5 of 14. It feels like day 1. It's dramatically easier than the first time around.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I just washed and detangled (day 14) and I'm sitting with conditioner on my hair now. Detangling was a BREEZE and I lost very little hair!  

Thank you, thank you, thany you, Sareca for starting this challenge!


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Well I just washed and detangled (day 14) and I'm sitting with conditioner on my hair now. Detangling was a BREEZE and I lost very little hair!
> Thank you, thank you, thany you, Sareca for starting this challenge!



*CONGRATS! *








Off to give you your trophy...​​


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> *CONGRATS! *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!


----------



## ladytq (Sep 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> *CONGRATS! *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ummm me made it too!


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

ladytq said:


> ummm me made it too!




*WooHooo!*​


----------



## ladytq (Sep 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> *WooHooo!*​


 
Thank you!


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm so proud of you guys!


----------



## madamone (Sep 17, 2007)

*I made it 23 days! Woo-hoo!*

I detangled with my wash tonight. I was surprised with the amount of hair in the comb, shower and on my hands. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

I'm thinking about trying for 3 weeks again...but ladies I have a problem!

I've got an urge that is building...I have only used heat on my hair once in the last 6 months. But all of a sudden, for some strange reason I have this overwhelming urge to blow dry and flat iron!!! 

The tied down bun thing isn't working out so good anymore. My hair isn't so smooth anymore. Looks like a crinkly wavy thing going back into a bun. Before the bun I did roller sets and rod sets for weeks. I think I am just bored!! 

I'm doing the Bootcamp in addition to the low mani. Trying to stay strong and committed. But I want to see it!! I want to see!!

Methinks I'm going to have to get some braids before I find myself hiding in the bathroom with the blow dryer in one hand and the flat iron in the other.

Anybody else ever feel like this?


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

madamone said:


> *I made it 23 days! Woo-hoo!*
> 
> I detangled with my wash tonight. I was surprised with the amount of hair in the comb, shower and on my hands. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> ...



*YIPPIE!!
**

*Yeah, I know what you mean. My hair always seems significantly longer every time I detangle. I told myself I wouldn't do any straightening until December, but for the last week I've been dying to rollerset and wrap. I'm on a mission tho... gotta stay strong. ​


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, I am on day 4 

I washed last night and DC'd but didnt detangle, my conditioner concoction is so fantastic, the water did it for me 

Just put hair in pony and braid the pony and let it out .

Its my new fave style LOL


----------



## imstush (Sep 17, 2007)

So I am in this challenge by accident.  Haven't washed or detangled my hair since last saturday 9.8.07


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> Ok, I am on day 4
> 
> I washed last night and DC'd but didnt detangle*, my conditioner concoction is so fantastic, the water did it for me*
> 
> ...



That's the trick right there. I couldn't do this if the water didn't detangle for me.  Only three more days to go!


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

imstush said:


> So I am in this challenge by accident.  Haven't washed or detangled my hair since last saturday 9.8.07



Yeah, I think this is old hat for a lot of people. It was a revelation to me.


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm on day 7, it's crazy how much that DOESN'T bother me. I've only been to 2 weeks once and it was little stressful. This time I'm like... eh.


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I might detangle this weekend (day 11). D-day falls on a Tuesday and I'd prefer a weekend. I'm loving my hair right now so I don't know...


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 21, 2007)

Im on day 8 

Im detangling this weekend because Im flat ironing 

Go Khandi!


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> Im on day 8
> 
> Im detangling this weekend because Im flat ironing
> 
> Go Khandi!



That's right!  Go khandi, go khandi, go, go...


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 21, 2007)

Finishing up week 4!  Its easy for me b/c I need a relaxer in the worst way and combing it is not an option.  

Once my Phytorelaxer come in this will all change.


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, I detangled this morning, so that means I went 8 days with no detangling. 

I'll try to go longer next time, but on the up side, detangling was very easy. I'm wondering if going longer w/ absolutely no manipulation helped, or the pre-oiling rinse ? I lost very little hair.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought I posted my progress already...

Anywho so I went 8 days just WnG then when they got old I gently pulled them up into a puff. I co-wash and did the oil rinses 3x during these 8 days.

BUT the shedding was WAY to much for me to handle. So I detangled but forgot to oil rinse first (smaking forehead) duh! Luckly I DC or I would still be detangling today!

I put my hair in two strand twist so I'm 6 days down again...


----------



## Naphy (Sep 22, 2007)

Can I join too ? My hair needs some rest. I will comb my hair every other wash (once every 14 weeks) until the end of December.
I hope I'll retain a lot of lenght.


----------



## sareca (Sep 22, 2007)

Minny said:


> Okay, I detangled this morning, so that means I went 8 days with no detangling.
> 
> I'll try to go longer next time, but on the up side, detangling was very easy. I'm wondering if going longer w/ absolutely no manipulation helped, or the pre-oiling rinse ? I lost very little hair.



Excellent!  You'll be at 2 weeks in new time. You, Khandi and Harmony are all making terrific progress. *Congrats everybody!*


----------



## sareca (Sep 22, 2007)

Naphy said:


> Can I join too ? My hair needs some rest. I will comb my hair every other wash (once every 14 weeks) until the end of December.
> I hope I'll retain a lot of lenght.



You meant once every 14 *days*, right?


----------



## sareca (Sep 22, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> Finishing up week 4!  Its easy for me b/c I need a relaxer in the worst way and combing it is not an option.
> 
> Once my Phytorelaxer come in this will all change.






*CONGRATULATIONS MONARAE!*​


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't checked in since I joined the challenge. I've been really good with  staying on my low-mani regimen. I've been oil rinsing and wearing wash-n-gos everyday (still working on my technique, but I think I have one that works). I haven't had a problem with tangles at all and a comb has not touched my head. I think I may detangle this weekend because I want to wear my hair straight and I'll either rollerset or flat iron.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Sep 23, 2007)

I just did my normal weekly wash and was going to just wash and condition and not comb so that I could go another week.  My hair was a matted tangled mess this week.  Last week it went so smooth, but this week I had to detangle because I was scared to leave it like that.  It took me forever and I lost so much hair.  This week I washed with Aubreys GPB, instead of a moisturizing poo.  Can I only wash with moisturizing poo's while doing no manipulation?  I really love not manipulating my hair during the week, so somebody please tell me where it went wrong this week.  Thanks!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 23, 2007)

Minny said:


> Okay, I detangled this morning, so that means I went 8 days with no detangling.
> 
> I'll try to go longer next time, but on the up side, *detangling was very easy.* *I'm wondering if going longer w/ absolutely no manipulation helped,* or the pre-oiling rinse ? I lost very little hair.


 
This is true for me as well. I believe it's because of the low manipulation (ironically)


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> I just did my normal weekly wash and was going to just wash and condition and not comb so that I could go another week.  My hair was a matted tangled mess this week.  Last week it went so smooth, but this week I had to detangle because I was scared to leave it like that.  It took me forever and I lost so much hair.  This week I washed with Aubreys GPB, instead of a moisturizing poo.  Can I only wash with moisturizing poo's while doing no manipulation?  I really love not manipulating my hair during the week, so somebody please tell me where it went wrong this week.  Thanks!!



I detangled yesterday (at 11 days) and mine was harder than usual too.  This is only a guess but I think it was because there were still shed hairs from the last time and maybe even the first time still in my hair.   My focus is more on detangling the first couple times. This time it's more focus on shed hair extraction.


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

@ sunshine, glad it's going well.


----------



## sareca (Sep 26, 2007)

I detangled on Saturday so today is day 4 of 14.


----------



## sareca (Sep 26, 2007)

How are you guys doing? What day are you on?


----------



## madamone (Sep 30, 2007)

Checking in!

I made it another 14 days. 

The low manipulation isn't hard. The boredom is so Sareca how is this for a new routine:

Wash, DC 2x week.
Roller or Rod set
Air dry
Roll hair nightly with Satin Sponge rollers

I did this for about 2-3 months a while back. I don't comb or brush the hair at all. Not even when I set it. Is the nightly rolling too much manipulation? Even if I'm not combing it? I just grab some hair, slap some Humectress on it, seal it with some oil, add some end papers and roll.

Whatcha think?


----------



## sareca (Sep 30, 2007)

I know what you mean about the boredom. I've been cowashing much more often and my hair seems to be getting better and better.  I think it's fine as long as there's no combing/brushing


----------



## madamone (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool Beans!

Thanks much. I'm going to start this tonight.


----------



## LayneJ (Oct 2, 2007)

sareca said:


> How are you guys doing? What day are you on?


 
I'm on day 11 as of today (Tuesday). I didn't plan on going 2 weeks, but I think I will because it's been alot easier this time around. The first time I became nervous around day 7.

Also, do you detangle _on_ day 14 or _after_? Does it even matter? I've been detangling on the day after. erplexed


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot to post after I detanlged on 9/23. Anyway, I made it two weeks.  I didn't loose as much hair as I thought I would. I'm still a little uncomfortable seeing all of those long hairs going down the drain, but ohwell... My hair is definitely thickening up, so I'm not going to worry too much. I think I'm shedding more, because I'm finding long hair all over my car and in my purse.  The oil rinses are helping, and I'm getting used to not having my hair straight all of the time. I'm going to comb/detangle again on 10/7 so I can relax my hair, otherwise I could probably go a little longer.


----------



## sareca (Oct 2, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> I forgot to post after I detanlged on 9/23. Anyway, I made it two weeks.  I didn't loose as much hair as I thought I would. I'm still a little uncomfortable seeing all of those long hairs going down the drain, but ohwell... My hair is definitely thickening up, so I'm not going to worry too much. I think I'm shedding more, because I'm finding long hair all over my car and in my purse.  The oil rinses are helping, and I'm getting used to not having my hair straight all of the time. I'm going to comb/detangle again on 10/7 so I can relax my hair, otherwise I could probably go a little longer.





*CONGRATULATIONS!!!

*​


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2007)

I went AWOL for a week. I decided to flat iron and got addicted to running my comb through my hair, but I'm back this week. 

I'm going back to my daily wash-n-go routine. Today was day one. Let me just try to make it through 1 week. My birthday is coming up next week and I plan on flat ironing then. 

Oil rinses are still my friend.  I used EVOO for the first time this morning and my hair likes it.


----------



## sareca (Oct 2, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I went AWOL for a week. I decided to flat iron and got addicted to running my comb through my hair, but I'm back this week.
> 
> I'm going back to my daily wash-n-go routine. Today was day one. Let me just try to make it through 1 week. My birthday is coming up next week and I plan on flat ironing then.
> 
> Oil rinses are still my friend.  I used EVOO for the first time this morning and my hair likes it.



Remember you have until December to get to 2 weeks.  Take your time and listen to your hair. 


That's funny I used olive oil this morning too.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 3, 2007)

The longest I made it was 9 days and that was on my second try

I am on day 4 of another low manip week.  Which it is getting harder to not grab my super soft brush to tame this new growth .. :| 

Its like at 5 weeks it starts thinking for itself ..


----------



## Aveena (Oct 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> Remember you have until December to get to 2 weeks.  Take your time and listen to your hair.
> 
> 
> That's funny I used olive oil this morning too.


 
I was just about to announce that I give up...  erplexed  OK  I'll keep trying.  

My reggie has changed since I got a weave.  Now I'm blowfrying (hehe) and flatironing 1 x 2 weeks.  It's up in a protective style the whole time.


----------



## ladytq (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checking in. 

Well it's going on 5 weeks since I've used a comb in my hair to detangle. Every 7 days I detangle the last 3 inches of my hair in the shower full of conditioner.  This works for me and I can tell my hair is getting thicker. I will no longer be detangling with comb unless Im wearing my hair straight.  

I cant wait to see my progress in December, I know it will be satisfying!!!!

Thank you Sareca for this challenge.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am new to this whole oil rinsing thing, I went and bought me some castor oil, and sweet almond oil and glycerin and rosemary oil, not to long ago and made a mixture and did an oil rinse for the first time ever in life and my hair was singin Hallelujah:blowkiss:!!!

Count me IN!!!


----------



## LayneJ (Oct 6, 2007)

I made it 14 days!!! I detangled Friday. 

I'll be going another 14 days. It was much easier than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 6, 2007)

I have done 14 days & 10 days so far. It's going great!


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> The longest I made it was 9 days and that was on my second try
> 
> I am on day 4 of another low manip week.  Which it is getting harder to not grab my super soft brush to tame this new growth .. :|
> 
> Its like at 5 weeks it starts thinking for itself ..




 @ think for itself.  Hang in there...


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

Minny said:


> I made it 14 days!!! I detangled Friday.
> 
> I'll be going another 14 days. It was much easier than I thought it'd be.




 
:woohoo:
Congrats! ​


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I have done 14 days & 10 days so far. It's going great!



Yay! It's so much easier the next time around.  
I detangled today. It was a piece of cake. I tried a new product
Pantene nourishing mask. It helped me get more of the shed
hairs out.  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Yay! It's so much easier the next time around.
> I detangled today. It was a piece of cake. I tried a new product
> *Pantene nourishing mask.* It helped me get more of the shed
> hairs out. Definitely a keeper.


 
Ooh yes! Both pantene nourishing mask and the relaxed & natural breakage defense mask are great 
The nourishing mask is better for slip though


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Ooh yes! Both pantene nourishing mask and the relaxed & natural breakage defense mask are great
> The nourishing mask is better for slip though



Good to know. I went looking for the breakage defense mask, but they didn't have it.  I was kinda bummed about the nourishing mask until I used it. :wow:


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 6, 2007)

_*Okay.....I just did two 2-week stretches**.....(*my hair has turned around since I started following the Sylver method since April - low manipulation, braidout, and she's a bi-weekly washer)_

_*so, I can ride it out until December....*_

*I generally part my hair with my fingers or a wide bone comb to do my plaits..*

*As far as the protective styling....*_*I will be slapping on a wig as soon as it gets too cold here in NYC...*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 6, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay.....I just did two 2-week stretches**.....(*my hair has turned around since I started following the Sylver method since April - low manipulation, braidout, and she's a bi-weekly washer)_
> 
> _*so, I can ride it out until December....*_
> 
> ...


 

Two 2-week stretches! *Dang ML is on it* Get it girl


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 6, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Two 2-week stretches! *Dang ML is on it* Get it girl


 
_*HairCousin....I wasn't even on the challenge....*_
_*it's called*_.._L-A-Z-Y-A-N-D-T-O-O-T-I-R-E-D-T-O-B-O-T-H-E-R....._

_*Try it*_...


----------



## tenjoy (Oct 7, 2007)

Newbie here!  Im in!.  How do I join?


----------



## tenjoy (Oct 7, 2007)

Newbie here!  I wan to try this.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 7, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*HairCousin....I wasn't even on the challenge....*_
> _*it's called*_.._L-A-Z-Y-A-N-D-T-O-O-T-I-R-E-D-T-O-B-O-T-H-E-R....._
> 
> _*Try it*_...


 

 I know exactly what you're talking about!


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is harder than I thought it would be:scratchch


----------



## sareca (Oct 8, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> This is harder than I thought it would be:scratchch



What's going on tiff? Are you having a hard time leaving it alone or a hard time detangling?  You can always stay where ever you currently are until it's easy then add a day or two next time around.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 8, 2007)

I relxed my hair a couple of weeks ago and its even easier now than  before (of course).  I have learned to live w/o the comb these days and I don't think I will go back to it.  Finger combing is what gets it done 4 me these days.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 9, 2007)

sareca said:


> What's going on tiff? Are you having a hard time leaving it alone or a hard time detangling?  You can always stay where ever you currently are until it's easy then add a day or two next time around.



I'm having a hard time leaving it alone. But this will be good for me because I find myself messin with hair when I get bored instead of doing something productive like school work for my online classes, or reading so I can finish this book already.

I'm hangin in there here is a pic of what I do to my head during the day now,


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 9, 2007)

I am checking in...I did a month-no detangling and then went and got it pressed for the Congressional Black Congress in DC (Had to be fly for the week). My hair was beautiful!!! It grew about an inch, I'm back at BSL. I have left my hair straight because I don't want to mess with it, no combing since I got it pressed so another three weeks no manipulation or combing but, no cws either. Time to wash and get back with the fro until my next formal event at the end of the month.

This is a great challenge...the only on I have been able to stick with so far. Thanks Sareca!


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Oct 9, 2007)

Is there anyone doing this challenge with a TWA?  I really want to try it, but I often use my comb to form a more rounded afro look. I think my hair is a mixture of 4a and 4b.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah

Uh

I havent been doing too good... because Im so frustrated with my hair ..



I will be back on track once I relax LOL


----------



## sareca (Oct 9, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> Yeah
> 
> Uh
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. No worries tho, we'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sareca - I'm going to try one weeks after my next wash and see how that goes.  I'm nervous. lol  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sareca (Oct 9, 2007)

grnidmonster said:


> I am checking in...I did a month-no detangling and then went and got it pressed for the Congressional Black Congress in DC (Had to be fly for the week). My hair was beautiful!!! It grew about an inch, I'm back at BSL. I have left my hair straight because I don't want to mess with it, no combing since I got it pressed so another three weeks no manipulation or combing but, no cws either. Time to wash and get back with the fro until my next formal event at the end of the month.
> 
> This is a great challenge...the only on I have been able to stick with so far. Thanks Sareca!



*:wow:  
 
CONGRATULATIONS for making it back to BSL and for making it 4 whole weeks
:wow:

*​


----------



## sareca (Oct 9, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Sareca - I'm going to try one weeks after my next wash and see how that goes.  I'm nervous. lol  I'll let you know how it goes.



Don't worry, if your hair says a week is too long try 5 days next time.  After it's comfortable with that try 6 days.  You might have to work up to 7 days. I'll put you down for a week in the meantime.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 10, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> I'm having a hard time leaving it alone. But this will be good for me because I find myself messin with hair when I get bored instead of doing something productive like school work for my online classes, or reading so I can finish this book already.
> 
> I'm hangin in there here is a pic of what I do to my head during the day now,



That's what I do too.  When I'm home my head is always covered or I'll twist it up in a bun using no combs or brushes and secure it with an octopus clip.


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> I'm having a hard time leaving it alone. But this will be good for me because I find myself messin with hair when I get bored instead of doing something productive like school work for my online classes, or reading so I can finish this book already.
> 
> I'm hangin in there here is a pic of what I do to my head during the day now,




Ah! The mental part of low manipulation. It passed fairly quickly for me. Hang in there.


----------



## madamone (Oct 10, 2007)

I've switched to bantu knots! I am loving this. I work from home and bantu knots are my new love! Take them down to moisturize the ends. Put them back up. If I'm going somewhere I can take them down and wear them curly. I spray Jane Carter Leave In for a spritz. My hair is in love...and DH thinks it's cute.

I've lost track of the last time I detangled it's been so long. I think the oil rinses have kept my ng in check though. I'm 8 weeks post now. Woo-hoo.


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

madamone said:


> I've switched to bantu knots! I am loving this. I work from home and bantu knots are my new love! Take them down to moisturize the ends. Put them back up. If I'm going somewhere I can take them down and wear them curly. I spray Jane Carter Leave In for a spritz. My hair is in love...and DH thinks it's cute.
> 
> I've lost track of the last time I detangled it's been so long. I think the oil rinses have kept my ng in check though. I'm 8 weeks post now. Woo-hoo.



I feel ya.  I think this is going to be a keeper for me.  I can't believe I'm only going to comb my hair 4X between now and December 1 (the end of the challenge).

October 20
November 3 
November 17
December 1

:wow:


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm hangin in there I was sooo tempted this morning to take my twist down and detangle.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Oct 10, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!

Ladies I did it. I went a full three weeks! I'm really proud of myself. After the first week it was easy to forget about my hair and not play with it. I did two strand twist  for two weeks then a twist out for a week and now I'm kinda of rocking a rinsed twist out if I hold out til sunday I'll be at four weeks. 

I can definately see a difference. My hair seems fuller. I'm itching to straighten and to really see my progress...

The only downside is .... THE SHEDDING!!!
It's heartbreaking..


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> I feel ya. I think this is going to be a keeper for me.  I can't believe I'm only going to comb my hair 4X between now and December 1 (the end of the challenge).
> 
> *October 20*
> *November 3 *
> ...


 

Hey, we're on the same schedule!


----------



## Harmony0221 (Oct 10, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!

Ladies I did it. I went a full three weeks! I'm really proud of myself. After the first week it was easy to forget about my hair and not play with it. I did two strand twist  for two weeks then a twist out for a week and now I'm kinda of rocking a rinsed twist out if I hold out til sunday I'll be at four weeks. 

I can definately see a difference. My hair seems fuller. I'm itching to straighten and to really see my progress...

The only downside is .... THE SHEDDING!!!
It's heartbreaking..


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 10, 2007)

Harmony0221 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> Ladies I did it. I went a full three weeks! I'm really proud of myself. After the first week it was easy to forget about my hair and not play with it. I did two strand twist for two weeks then a twist out for a week and now I'm kinda of rocking a rinsed twist out if I hold out til sunday I'll be at four weeks.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats on making 3 weeks!


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

*

CONGRATULATIONS HARMONY!*​


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there still time to join this challenge?  If so, count me in.  I gave myself a baldy 3 months ago and now I have a teeny TWA, which I rarely comb anyway.  My avatar is a current pic of my hair.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

NaturaLei said:


> Is there still time to join this challenge?  If so, count me in.  I gave myself a baldy 3 months ago and now I have a teeny TWA, which I rarely comb anyway.  My avatar is a current pic of my hair.



, Welcome!!!

There is still time, I just joined not even a week ago and could only get through 4 days on my first try. So today I starting over and seeing if I can last a week.

LOVE your TWA!!!


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> , Welcome!!!
> 
> There is still time, I just joined not even a week ago and could only get through 4 days on my first try. So today I starting over and seeing if I can last a week.
> 
> LOVE your TWA!!!


 
*Okay great.  Well, I will see if I can go a full week without combing.  I've done it in the past.  Now that I think about it, its been a few days since the last time I combed my hair.  A full week will be October 17th.  Lets see if I can make it till then.*


*And thanks so much for your comment, tffy2004.  After listening to my little brother call me broccolli head all day, its nice to get a compliment.*


----------



## sareca (Oct 12, 2007)

NaturaLei said:


> Is there still time to join this challenge?  If so, count me in.  I gave myself a baldy 3 months ago and now I have a teeny TWA, which I rarely comb anyway.  My avatar is a current pic of my hair.



Cute fro! Yep, there's plenty of time left.  I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

sareca said:


> Cute fro! Yep, there's plenty of time left.  I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


 
Great!  I haven't combed in 3 days...so far so good.


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 12, 2007)

hey, sareca, i'm trying to view your fokti pics, but your password isn't working. 



sareca said:


> Cute fro! Yep, there's plenty of time left.  I'll put you down for 2 weeks.


----------



## sareca (Oct 16, 2007)

den1 said:


> hey, sareca, i'm trying to view your fokti pics, but your password isn't working.



pw is sareca 
i didn't change it.


----------



## Kiadodie (Oct 17, 2007)

My goal is to NOT use any heat for 3 weeks!  I see sooo many little broken pieces of hair it's sad .  The flat iron is killing my  hair. So all I"m going to do is just roller set.


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 17, 2007)

sareca said:


> pw is sareca
> i didn't change it.



I thought it was Phyto, thanks girl 
btw are you still taking MSM?


----------



## sareca (Oct 17, 2007)

den1 said:


> I thought it was Phyto, thanks girl
> btw are you still taking MSM?



My bad it was Phyto.  I changed it earlier this year. :blush3:
 We're planning to start a family this year   I had to stop all the detox stuff.


----------



## sareca (Oct 17, 2007)

kia said:


> My goal is to NOT use any heat for 3 weeks!  I see sooo many little broken pieces of hair it's sad .  The flat iron is killing my  hair. So all I"m going to do is just roller set.



Good luck Kia!


----------



## sareca (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm on day 11?


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok so I made it ONE week without combing or detangling!  However I did play with my hair like every second I got (still in that "new hair" phase).  I'm attending my cousin's wedding this weekend, which will also serve as my natural hair grand debut to my parents and family so after that, I'm going to try for two weeks.

Is finger combing allowed?


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2007)

Flawdagator said:


> Ok so I made it ONE week without combing or detangling!  However I did play with my hair like every second I got (still in that "new hair" phase).  I'm attending my cousin's wedding this weekend, which will also serve as my natural hair grand debut to my parents and family so after that, I'm going to try for two weeks.
> *
> Is finger combing allowed?*




Yes, fingering combing is allowed.  Also, the playing with your hair phase will pass. Mine lasted a week or so and occasionally reappears, but for the most part it's under control.   

I'll put you down for 2 weeks. Congrats on making it 1 week.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 19, 2007)

Sareca, I am amazed at how healthy and shiny your hair is.

For me, I am forced to remain on the low/no-manipulation challenge because my NG is out of control. So, I'm upping my condition washes and deep conditioning. I thoroughly detangle every 10 days in between, but I'm learning to use my hand and fingers for smoothing in buns and stuff. It's working. I still have little breakage and very little shedded hairs when I wash, but all in all, still looking good.


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Sareca, I am amazed at how healthy and shiny your hair is.
> 
> For me, I am forced to remain on the low/no-manipulation challenge because my NG is out of control. So, I'm upping my condition washes and deep conditioning. I thoroughly detangle every 10 days in between, but I'm learning to use my hand and fingers for smoothing in buns and stuff. It's working. I still have little breakage and very little shedded hairs when I wash, but all in all, still looking good.



Thanks :blush3: I'm pretty happy with it right now. 

I have breakage on wash days too. I imagine it's from combing. I used to have that amount of breakage on a daily basis.  Can you imagine?!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been lasting for 1 week between finger detangling.....but I want to build up to 2 or 3 weeks! There are 10 weeks left until the New Year, and I'm trying to retain every inch!


----------



## nappity (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone know how natural hair(no tex-lax) responds to this. I really want to know from my 4 type sisters.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay Sareca I've been stuck on a week FOREVER !  I 'm really scared to go any longer.  I wash my hair weekly and only pull it down daily to moisturize, and then back up it goes.  Less and less hair is shedding during my detangling day and I'm excited about that!  Thank you so much for this challenge, it is definitely going to be a way of life now.  I'm going to keep doing it weekly, I know for me any longer would not work, I would be setting myself up for a tangled disaster .  Thanks for ALWAYS sharing, you ROCK!! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## sareca (Oct 20, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Does anyone know how natural hair(no tex-lax) responds to this. I really want to know from my 4 type sisters.



NaturaLei,  CurlDiva, mscocoface are natural. I'm sure they'll be checkin' in soon.


----------



## sareca (Oct 20, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> Okay Sareca I've been stuck on a week FOREVER !  I 'm really scared to go any longer.  I wash my hair weekly and only pull it down daily to moisturize, and then back up it goes.  Less and less hair is shedding during my detangling day and I'm excited about that!  Thank you so much for this challenge, it is definitely going to be a way of life now.  I'm going to keep doing it weekly, I know for me any longer would not work, I would be setting myself up for a tangled disaster .  Thanks for ALWAYS sharing, you ROCK!! :Copy of 2cool:



Once/week is still a respectable lo-mani reggie. 



*CONGRATULATIONS!*​


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm been doing lo-mani for 2 months now (I started a few days after my touch-up). We're only about 1/2 way through the challenge and I can definitely see the difference. I seems like my hair grows in thickness AND length overnight.







Anybody else notice a change already?


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay Sareca, I've mastered the one week (and one week plus) so I'm stepping it up. I'm going for two weeks this time though and I'm extending my challenge to Dec. 16, a couple of days before my retouch just to max it out. These are my d-days until then. Counting down till Sunday, first time not combing or detangling for 14 days. I'm excited!!
October 28
Nov 11
Nov 25
Dec 9
Dec 16 

And yes, your hair definitely looks a lot fuller and longer too. It definitely works. Lo mani rocks!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 22, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm been doing lo-mani for 2 months now (I started a few days after my touch-up). We're only about 1/2 way through the challenge and I can definitely see the difference. I seems like my hair grows in thickness AND length overnight.
> 
> Anybody else notice a change already?


 

Another 2 weeks down! 

You are not alone, I am noticing a difference too Sareca! I'm also noticing less breakage & shedding (amazingly)!
This challenge is a keeper..............I'm gonna go for 3 weeks this time 

BTW: Your hair is looking great! It really has taken off


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Another 2 weeks down!
> 
> You are not alone, I am noticing a difference too Sareca! I'm also noticing less breakage & shedding (amazingly)!
> This challenge is a keeper..............I'm gonna go for 3 weeks this time
> ...



It's funny because even before this challenge I was happy with my hair's health. I thought I had minimal breakage and shedding. Well compared to now my hair was falling out by the pound. I have very little shedding and almost know breakage. I didn't even know it was possible to have such little shedding. Weird. They must be sliding out when I'm not paying attention.  LovE it!


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> NaturaLei, CurlDiva, mscocoface are natural. I'm sure they'll be checkin' in soon.


 
Yup!  My hair likes "not being combed".  Less manipulation = Less breakage for me.

I have combed my hair 3 times this week so I have to start my lil challenge over.


----------



## imstush (Oct 24, 2007)

I really need to join this challenge


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

imstush said:


> I really need to join this challenge



We'll be here whenever you're ready.


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> Okay Sareca, I've mastered the one week (and one week plus) so I'm stepping it up. I'm going for two weeks this time though and I'm extending my challenge to Dec. 16, a couple of days before my retouch just to max it out. These are my d-days until then. Counting down till Sunday, first time not combing or detangling for 14 days. I'm excited!!
> October 28
> Nov 11
> Nov 25
> ...



My touch-up is Dec 1st. I'll be back on lo-mani right afterwards. I can't see going back to combing every 3 days ever. My hair didn't do this well when it was braided for 2 months! 

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do just fine. I think I'm gonna try for 3 weeks this time. I really hate my hair looks right after I detangle.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> My touch-up is Dec 1st. I'll be back on lo-mani right afterwards. I can't see going back to combing every 3 days ever. My hair didn't do this well when it was braided for 2 months!
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure you'll do just fine. I think I'm gonna try for 3 weeks this time. I really hate my hair looks right after I detangle.


 
Oh no, after this I could never go back to combing every day. Very little shedding if any and I realise that when I wash now about 5 strands if so many come out. To detangle I just pour some oil on overnight or for a few hours just before I wash. Really easy. I am definitely no longer addicted to combing. It's to the point now where I think I could go longer if I wanted to. I don't think I want to comb every again.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing,

I have everything I need. But I am checking out the thread for the wish
list because; pjism is no joke.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> Oh no, after this I could never go back to combing every day. Very little shedding if any and I realise that when I wash now about 5 strands if so many come out. To detangle I just pour some oil on overnight or for a few hours just before I wash. Really easy. I am definitely no longer addicted to combing. It's to the point now where I think I could go longer if I wanted to. *I don't think I want to comb every again*.


 
Me neither! I actually cringe while combing my hair now....I hate it just that much 
My hair is much better off with this challenge. Low manipulation is here to stay for me.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 25, 2007)

Quick question, how do you prepare your hair for your retouch during lo mani? I'm having visions of going to get my hair done that day and the hairdresser having to deal with semi tangled  and shed hair and me freaking out. I have no idea why...I think it's a fear. Do you detangle with oil like a day or two before retouching and comb out any shed hair that could potentially tangle?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 25, 2007)

I keep my hair hidden in a bun so for the past month I've been going like 3 days at the most without combing/lo mani between co-washing.  

However, yesterday when did the oil rinse (another thread - but I love it  and had to mention it!!) I re-bunned my hair without combing it.  I put coconut oil on my hair, fingered it in place and put it up in a satin holder to dry.  I never thought that was posible but I did it and this morning my hair looks AND feels absolutely wonderful.  I'm going to give the 2 week no/lo mani a real try.  

I THINK I CAN. . .  I THINK I CAN. . .


----------



## imstush (Oct 25, 2007)

sareca said:


> We'll be here whenever you're ready.


 
I really don't have an excuse.  Sign me up for 2 weeks.  My low mani will be WNG.  I am doing the oil rinses...how did the henna turn out for you?  Because I really want to kind of mimick what's been working for you because I swear my wng's are starting to look thin.erplexed  Do you brush the front of your hair when you wear it back in one pony or the half up and half out style?  Or do you just brush that one day (D-day) and then use the scarf method after that?   Sorry for all the questions but I am addicted to my brush and I am actually starting to notice thinning around the edges.


----------



## sareca (Oct 25, 2007)

imstush said:


> I really don't have an excuse.  Sign me up for 2 weeks.  My low mani will be WNG.  I am doing the oil rinses...how did the henna turn out for you?  Because I really want to kind of mimick what's been working for you because I swear my wng's are starting to look thin.erplexed  Do you brush the front of your hair when you wear it back in one pony or the half up and half out style?  Or do you just brush that one day (D-day) and then use the scarf method after that?   Sorry for all the questions but I am addicted to my brush and I am actually starting to notice thinning around the edges.



Excellent!  Remember you don't have to start at 2 weeks. You can start at whatever you do now + 1 day.  I started with 7 days, then I think I did 10 then 14. 

I henna every week. I missed last weeks' henna treatment but I'll do one this weekend. Henna will plump up your WnG also it also gives me better curl definition. I usually do them right after I detangle. 

Believe it or not, I don't use a brush or comb when I wear it back (which is everyday). I put the gel on, rake it back with both hands (like I'm digging for treasure in the ground), then put the scarf on leave it for 10 minutes or so.  I do that every single morning.  If you still feel you need the brush switch to a scalp massage brush and only make 2-3 passes.  You should see a difference in a couple weeks either way.


----------



## imstush (Oct 25, 2007)

sareca said:


> Excellent! Remember you don't have to start at 2 weeks. You can start at whatever you do now + 1 day. I started with 7 days, then I think I did 10 then 14.
> 
> I henna every week. I missed last weeks' henna treatment but I'll do one this weekend. Henna will plump up your WnG also it also gives me better curl definition. I usually do them right after I detangle.
> 
> Believe it or not, I don't use a brush or comb when I wear it back (which is everyday). I put the gel on, rake it back with both hands (like I'm digging for treasure in the ground), then put the scarf on leave it for 10 minutes or so. I do that every single morning. If you still feel you need the brush switch to a scalp massage brush and only make 2-3 passes. You should see a difference in a couple weeks either way.


 

Good point...lets start with 7 days (starting on sunday).  As always thanks for the tips!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 25, 2007)

imstush said:


> Good point...lets start with 7 days (starting on sunday).  As always thanks for the tips!



I am already doing this since I started the regular henna and indigo. So between washes, no need to comb or brush back. I remove all the shed hair just before I shampoo. I wear it straight back and tucked under and that's my regular protective style. I can go for a week max.  because I add my sulphur scalp oil and then my homemade Afro detangler. However, if I want to stretch it longer, I do a prepoo with Lekair Cholesterol and I add a tablespoon of egg yolk powder and some coconut or castor oil to that. Separate my hair and add it to my hair like relaxer, then when it is fully covered I pull it all back into a bun style, wrap with saran wrap and leave on for a couple of hours, rinse, let it almost air dry, take some evo or coconut oil and lightly smooth throughout my hair, smooth it back with aloe vera gel and tie back with my satin scarf and I am good to go, no combing.  So it holds out really well. bonjour


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm checking in...just detangled after 14 days(made two week club finally). It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. I spritzed (homemade concoction) last night and put on some olive oil to prepare for today. Detangling was a breeze. I want to slowly work up to 4 weeks. I'm going to try to make it 3 weeks from today which means I have to readjust my detangling schedule. I'm loving this challenge!


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a question ladies.  I know u are supposed to shed everyday and its natural, but I am definitely seeing a lot of shed hairs on D-day.  I tried the no comb, no brush thing for a week and on d-day, I counted (yes, I actually sat down and counted ) all the shed hair after detangling and it was 365 strands.  I know all of u ladies are not counting, but about how many hairs are u getting after detangling?  I know this is still ok, seeing that we lose 50-100 strands per day, but thas an awful lot to see all in one time.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 28, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> I have a question ladies. I know u are supposed to shed everyday and its natural, but I am definitely seeing a lot of shed hairs on D-day. I tried the no comb, no brush thing for a week and on d-day, I counted (yes, I actually sat down and counted ) all the shed hair after detangling and it was 365 strands. I know all of u ladies are not counting, but about how many hairs are u getting after detangling? I know this is still ok, seeing that we lose 50-100 strands per day, but thas an awful lot to see all in one time.


 
When I first tried it (one week w/o detangling), I shed a lot of hair too on d-day. Today I got a bit more than usual after two weeks but not enough to freak me out. I was expecting more to tell the truth. I wouldn't worry about it too  much if I were you. You should see fewer strands the more you do it. Your hair will adjust to the new routine (and thank you for it).


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 29, 2007)

Sareca I just wanted to say I love your hair and as I was browsing and found the MN thread (all 10 000 pages) I only chose to consider it because you said you used it with results . I was trying to be a part of this challenge but because I got so excited over this MN thing, and to use MN I must manipulate somewhat lol. I went one week without combing...oil rinses really are the truth. I know I'm a little late but I would like to maybe go 2 more weeks with MN and then I'll be back on this challenge until the end of the year or so


----------



## sareca (Oct 29, 2007)

Sui Topi said:


> Sareca I just wanted to say I love your hair and as I was browsing and found the MN thread (all 10 000 pages) I only chose to consider it because you said you used it with results . I was trying to be a part of this challenge but because I got so excited over this MN thing, and to use MN I must manipulate somewhat lol. I went one week without combing...oil rinses really are the truth. I know I'm a little late but I would like to maybe go 2 more weeks with MN and then I'll be back on this challenge until the end of the year or so



We'll be waiting for you, when you're ready.   Ya know, you could still join this challenge while using MN. I manipulation my hair to apply conditioner and oil. As long as there's no raking with a comb or fingers through the length you should be good.


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 29, 2007)

Tis true..I guess I could do the MN right after a conditioner wash when I dont really have any defined curls because I hate when you finger part a WnG and you unintentionally seperate the curls and it turns into a frizzy mess. Okay, last night I did a rollerset so that will be the last time I bring a comb near my head. You know whats kinda funny lol, when I was down with this low mani challenge, the longer I would go without combing, the harder it would be for me to not comb and style my hair...it felt sooooo healthy I just wanted to be up in it..especially after an oil rinse


----------



## sareca (Oct 30, 2007)

Sui Topi said:


> Tis true..I guess I could do the MN right after a conditioner wash when I dont really have any defined curls because I hate when you finger part a WnG and you unintentionally seperate the curls and it turns into a frizzy mess. Okay, last night I did a rollerset so that will be the last time I bring a comb near my head. You know whats kinda funny lol, when I was down with this low mani challenge, the longer I would go without combing, the harder it would be for me to not comb and style my hair...it felt sooooo h*ealthy I just wanted to be up in it..especially after an oil rinse*




Oooo, I KNOW how that feels!


----------



## sareca (Oct 31, 2007)

How's it going?  I feel like it's habit now. It takes absolutely no extra thought or energy anymore.  I'm co-washing once every 2-3 days. On those days I dc dry hair w/ heat then oil rinse and call it a day. My hair is growing well, rarely breaking, minimally shedding and hair life is good.  

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## sareca (Nov 3, 2007)

14 days feels second nature so I'm going for more. Today is day 14 and I'm going for 21! 

UPDATE: I caved! I don't know what got into me, but I detangled, blow dried, and maxiglided my hair this morning and I can't keep my hands out of it.  I made it 18 days.  I wasn't dying to detangle it (which was very easy... actually easier than usual) I just wanted to wear it down. I'm not planning to comb it at all for the next 3 days (I want to get back to Sat as my d-day). I'm gonna try sylver's scarf method each night until Sat.


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

No more braiding at night for me.  I had been braiding my hair each night then tying my scarf (mainly on the hairline), but no more.  I found an awesome scarf. It's great because it's very thin, stretchy, and grips to itself.  I'm going back today to buy the last 2 on the shelf. I love it that much.   N-E-way,  I'm now just removing my hair accessories at night, and putting the scarf on, no french braiding. I tried it last night and it worked much better than I expected.  This morning it took, very little manipulation and very little liquid to get it back into shape.  It literally took me less than 45 seconds to restyle my puff.  Anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 10, 2007)

We must be on the same wave length. I started doing this same thing three nights ago. I just moisturise and oil, leave my hair loose, tie on my satin scarf, I put my satin cap on the rest of my hair. My ng is flat by morning, I moisturise and french roll or braid it and I'm ready to roll. Tomorrow will make another 14 days without manipulation but I think I'll go for 21. So next Sunday will be my d-day.


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> We must be on the same wave length. I started doing this same thing three nights ago. I just moisturise and oil, leave my hair loose, tie on my satin scarf, I put my satin cap on the rest of my hair. My ng is flat by morning, I moisturise and french roll or braid it and I'm ready to roll. Tomorrow will make another 14 days without manipulation but I think I'll go for 21. So next Sunday will be my d-day.



Yay! Glad I'm not alone. I haven't combed since Wednesday (when I straightened it).   I'm going for 21. I think I got bored last time. This lo-mani stuff is tough on the psyche.


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 10, 2007)

I would like to be in...but I'm having a problem. I have neck-length, super wavy/curly hair that I'm not using heat on. I'm also a part of the Valentine's day challenge, is there any way I can work this out? I'm really trying to do something to baby my ends at this point, they seem really fragile.


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't remember what the V-day challenge entails. Let me check it out and I'll get back to you.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> Yay! Glad I'm not alone. I haven't combed since Wednesday (when I straightened it). I'm going for 21. I think I got bored last time. *This lo-mani stuff is tough on the psyche*.


 
You can say that again. Especially when it's just about 14 days, it's feeling extra thick, you know something's going on and it'll probably look thicker and longer on d-day and you just want to see the results. I figure the more we do it the easier it'll get...it has got easier though.


----------



## sareca (Nov 12, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> You can say that again. Especially when it's just about 14 days, it's feeling extra thick, you know something's going on and it'll probably look thicker and longer on d-day and you just want to see the results. I figure the more we do it the easier it'll get...it has got easier though.



That's my favorite part and it was completely unexpected!  Everytime I detangle and look in the mirror I'm surprised. It aways looks different either longer or thicker or both.


----------



## sareca (Nov 13, 2007)

I just found another way to minimize manipulation.  I had been cowashing in part because my hair starts to lose it's super shine after about 2 days.  It's still moist, it's still soft, it's just as happy as can be just not super shiny. It has a nice sheen, but I want *high* shine.  Anyway, applying more product works, but it's not the same kind of shine.  I just reacquainted myself with oil sheen. I know it has a bad rep, but basically this means I'll be able to keep the shine w/o applying more product (manipulation) or cowashing (manipulation).  I'm going for 4 days with absolutely no manipulation (except, putting the scarf on, taking it off, spraying with eqyss, and spraying with oil sheen).

Wish me luck!


----------



## sareca (Nov 17, 2007)

*** Only 2 more weeks left! ***
Can you believe it?*
*​


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 18, 2007)

I detangled today after 21 days:creatures. I did a light protein treatment today too. I've got 4 more weeks until my retouch so I might go another 21 days or go for broke at 30...haven't made up my mind yet. I am really glad I decided to do this challenge, my hair is looking a lot fuller and longer. Even when it's over, I will have learnt that I don't need to manipulate my hair so much and that leaving my hair alone is the best thing I could do for it. Great challenge Sareca!


----------



## sareca (Nov 18, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I detangled today after 21 days:creatures. I did a light protein treatment today too. I've got 4 more weeks until my retouch so I might go another 21 days or go for broke at 30...haven't made up my mind yet. I am really glad I decided to do this challenge, my hair is looking a lot fuller and longer. Even when it's over, I will have learnt that I don't need to manipulate my hair so much and that leaving my hair alone is the best thing I could do for it. Great challenge Sareca!



:wow:  Congrats!  I'm working on 21 too. If you'd told me I
 could go 21 days without combing or detangling my hair, I wouldn't have believed it.  

Good luck with 30!  I can see myself trying that one too.


----------



## sareca (Nov 19, 2007)

Tenny said:


> I'd like to join this challenge  I twisted my hair in mini twists and kept them in for two weeks, taking a 3 day break and retwisting last night, going for three weeks this time



Sounds great!


----------



## Harmony0221 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am in LoOve with this challenge. I've never seen my hair in this condition at this length! I can't stop loking at it. It's longer, it's thicker, and all the while I've been able to narrow down my products and I can tell what my hair likes and doesn't like. 
In the end my hair like simple!  So low mani. Is now a major part of my reggie.

I loOve LHCF!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 20, 2007)

Harmony0221 said:


> I am in LoOve with this challenge. I've never seen my hair in this condition at this length! I can't stop loking at it. It's longer, it's thicker, and all the while I've been able to narrow down my products and I can tell what my hair likes and doesn't like.
> In the end my hair like simple!  So low mani. Is now a major part of my reggie.
> 
> I loOve LHCF!


 
YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## sareca (Nov 20, 2007)

Harmony0221 said:


> I am in LoOve with this challenge. I've never seen my hair in this condition at this length! I can't stop loking at it. It's longer, it's thicker, and all the while I've been able to narrow down my products and I can tell what my hair likes and doesn't like.
> In the end my hair like simple!  So low mani. Is now a major part of my reggie.
> 
> I loOve LHCF!



I'm with SP your hair is rockin' in that avatar!  I'm so glad you enjoyed the challenge. 

Ya'll we're gonna have post of before and after pics on Dec 1 (next friday).

ETA: Here's my prelim picture.  






That's not bad considering I have about 3 months of NG hiding under there.


----------



## sareca (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what I think about this ultra lo-mani thing I've been trying out.  For the last 2 weeks I've been taking my hair accessories out, spraying my hair with eqyss, putting my scarf on, then going to bed.  In the morning, I take the scarf off, I spray it again, and put my accessories back in.  I'm also trying to cowash less often. This method helps my curls stay better than braiding it at night, but I oil rinsed yesterday and found TWO big old dread locks.    I've only oil rinsed once or twice in the last 7 days and I think that has something to do with it, but I'm just not sure.

I'm on day 13 and pushing head to 21, but I think I need to oil rinse more often so the oil can help detangle my hair. I'm gonna try that.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 21, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm not sure what I think about this ultra lo-mani thing I've been trying out. For the last 2 weeks I've been taking my hair accessories out, spraying my hair with eqyss, putting my scarf on, then going to bed. In the morning, I take the scarf off, I spray it again, and put my accessories back in. I'm also trying to cowash less often. This method helps my curls stay better than braiding it at night, but I co-washed yesterday and found *TWO big old dread locks*.  I've only cowashed once or twice in the last 7 days.
> 
> I'm on day 13 and pushing head to 21, but I think I need to cowash more often so the oil rinsing can help detangle my hair.


 
Oh no! What do you think happened? How often do you usually co-wash? You see that's why, I check my hair everyday. I'd have a cow and two calves if I found dreads in my head.


----------



## sareca (Nov 21, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> Oh no! What do you think happened? How often do you usually co-wash? You see that's why, I check my hair everyday. *I'd have a cow and two calves if I found dreads in my head.*



I must admit I was a little freaked out. I typically oil rinse/cowash every 2 days. I was using the scarf thing to try and make it to 4 or 5 days with pretty much no manipulation at all.  It's not working out like I'd hoped.   The oil rinses really do keep the tangles away.  I should have guessed this would happen... *why am I so hard headed*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 22, 2007)

This is basically my routine.  I don't know what took me so long to get it.  MY natural hair is washed, conditioned and flat twisted for 2 weeks and I wear a fall daily.  My real hair is nice and protected.  I moisturize with castor oil and S-curl, and use Boundless Tresses on my scalp.  I am committed to doing this for one year (which will be Sep 1 2008).  I see results already.


----------



## sareca (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sure you'll see results after a year.   I can see them after just 3 months.  Make sure you take pics.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been doing the low mani thing (I only detangle when I wash, usually every 5-7 days) for awhile now. But the last two weeks I've been slipping: Hey! how'd that _brush_ get in my hair?!  I know I know, but all this gosh darn wild NG...i'm 12 weeks post

So, I'd like to join this challenge with you ladies to keep my tush in check!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 24, 2007)

halee_J said:


> I've been doing the low mani thing (I only detangle when I wash, usually every 5-7 days) for awhile now. But the last two weeks I've been slipping: Hey! how'd that _brush_ get in my hair?!  I know I know, but all this gosh darn wild NG...i'm 12 weeks post
> 
> So, I'd like to join this challenge with you ladies to keep my tush in check!!



We were only supposed to be on the challenge until December 1, 2007, but I've made lo-mani a permanent part of my hair reggie.   I'll be happy to keep the thread alive for anyone that still wants to join.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> We were only supposed to be on the challenge until December 1, 2007, but *I've made lo-mani a permanent part of my hair reggie*.  I'll be happy to keep the thread alive for anyone that still wants to join.


 

It's a keeper for me too!


----------



## laurend (Nov 24, 2007)

I just found the thread and I want to join.  I will twist and wear twist outs for one week and wear my hair bun for the second week.  On the 14th day I will wash my hair.  February 16 I'm getting my hair pressed and will be wearing it down for my birthday.  I'm one inch away from bra strap.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been doing this challenge since it started, and my hair is really getting thick. I almost gave up but when I checked the length I notice a change in thickness. This challenge saves me alot of time I thinks it a keeper for me.


----------



## sareca (Nov 24, 2007)

laurend said:


> I just found the thread and I want to join.  I will twist and wear twist outs for one week and wear my hair bun for the second week.  On the 14th day I will wash my hair.  February 16 I'm getting my hair pressed and will be wearing it down for my birthday.  I'm one inch away from bra strap.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## sareca (Nov 24, 2007)

leleepop said:


> I have been doing this challenge since it started, and my hair is really getting thick. I almost gave up but when I checked the length I notice a change in thickness. This challenge saves me alot of time I thinks it a keeper for me.



I've noticed the same thing.   Mine's gotten thicker and longer. I wasn't sure if I believed I could retain length without protective styles but I wear it out every single day.  I'd been bunning and braiding for *TWO *stinkin' years. Who knew the the comb would be more dangerous for my hair than the open air.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww Thanks SP and Sareca. I know I've arrived when the ladies of LHCF give you compliments.


----------



## sareca (Nov 26, 2007)

A few folks have mentioned how much breakage they had from detangling in a couple other threads and that really shouldn't be the case.  Some is normal, but when I found a couple dreads it took me about 10 seconds (for each) and I had no breakage.  I used Robin's method for taking out braids with a lot of buildup.

It works every time.  Your head should NEVER be sore after detangling. There is absolutely NO force put on my scalp when I'm detangling.  That's much too rough and you're bound to have breakage if you pull or tear at your hair while detangling. 

Here's Robin's video.... http://growafrohairlong.com/takingoutplaits.html

When I'm detangling I pretend like I'm pulling a single thread out of very old lace. It should be that deliberate, that slow, and that gentle.


----------



## sareca (Nov 26, 2007)

*I'm on day 19!  :reddancer:*Wednesday is d-day. Since there's only 5 days left in the challenge, Wednesday will be the last time I detangle during the challenge.     Nothing will change for me after the challenge.  I will continue to detangle/comb once every 2-3 weeks.  To celebrate the end of the challenge I'm going rollerset my hair using macherieamour's rollersetting DVD.  I'm so excited.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, I know I am SOOOO late but I am in now! Starting today. I am going to try and not detangle until either Christmas or New Year's. 

I am a soldier. I can do it!


----------



## sareca (Nov 26, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Ok, I know I am SOOOO late but I am in now! Starting today. I am going to try and not detangle until either Christmas or New Year's.
> 
> I am a soldier. I can do it!



I think I'm gonna start another thread to go from December 1st until April 1st. 
It really has been phenomenal for my hair. 


Welcome aboard!


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 26, 2007)

sareca said:


> *I think I'm gonna start another thread to go from December 1st until April 1st. *
> It really has been phenomenal for my hair.
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!


 
I was wondering if you were going to continue with the lo-mani challenge so I'm glad to hear you'll start another one on December 1st. I'm in whenever it starts!


----------



## sareca (Nov 30, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I was wondering if you were going to continue with the lo-mani challenge so I'm glad to hear you'll start another one on December 1st. I'm in whenever it starts!



 I'm glad.  I'll start the next thread with a tutorial on managing tangles. It's extremely important to lo-mani.


----------



## sareca (Nov 30, 2007)

I only made it 20 days.   I had to leave town suddenly and I didn't want to pack all my detangling gear. This week I'm trying something new.  

I did a rollerset and I haven't detangled since (Tuesday evening).  Each night I apply red palm, eqyss and a little extra oil to the ends. Section my hair into 5 pieces and set each on a large flexi-rod.  I spray a little eqyss on the hairline and tie it down.  It's working beautifully. Each morning I simply take off the scarf take out the rollers, shake it loose, and put my hair accessories in.   I'll try to keep the rollerset for a week this time then switch to a wash n go (without detangling) and wear that for a week then detangle. If this goes well I'll try 3 weeks again.


----------



## sareca (Dec 1, 2007)

*THE END
*If you started this challenge you have learned something new about your hair. You've either learned you've been combing away progress (esp thickness) or you've learned lo-mani isn't for you.  In either case, congrats! 


​


----------



## tt8 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have to say that this has helped me with shedding. I only do it 7 days at a time but I lose/manipulate less hair like this. I put my hair in corn-rows and do my routine the entire week (co-washing atleast 4 days/ deep condition per wash) then on the last day I detangle and reapply braids. It was my first week doing this and I lost so little of hair yay!!!


----------



## sareca (Dec 1, 2007)

tt8 said:


> I have to say that this has helped me with shedding. I only do it 7 days at a time but I lose/manipulate less hair like this. I put my hair in corn-rows and do my routine the entire week (co-washing atleast 4 days/ deep condition per wash) then on the last day I detangle and reapply braids. It was my first week doing this and I lost so little of hair yay!!!



You've made a very good point. Even if you only made it to 7 days that's still better than daily.  I'll start another thread today so we can keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lo Mani is working for me and I am constantly tweaking it. Mainly moisturizing and oiling the ends and pinning back up in a "Bee hive of all things" because it is great for sleeping and when I want to dress it up I just put some combs in it at the top and it looks like a sleek underroll or bun. sigh. bonjour


----------



## sareca (Dec 2, 2007)

Challenge #2 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3224379


----------



## sareca (Dec 2, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Lo Mani is working for me and I am constantly tweaking it. Mainly moisturizing and oiling the ends and pinning back up in a "Bee hive of all things" because it is great for sleeping and when I want to dress it up I just put some combs in it at the top and it looks like a sleek underroll or bun. sigh. bonjour




Congrats! I'm glad you've made it work.  Come join us for challenge #2.


----------



## sareca (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dec 07 - Apr 08 Lo-mani Challenge*
*Come join us!*​


----------



## Princess4real (Apr 14, 2008)

sareca said:


> Alright I cave.... Let's relax one of the rules... you can brush your edges lightly and only if you've tried the scarf method and it doesn't work.  But you really should let your hair airdry as much as possible before putting tension on it.
> 
> Here's how the scarf method works...
> first towel dry, then drape the towel over your shoulders. Put it in the approximate position you want to it be when styled. Tie your scarf on the edges and let it dry. A little gel helps.
> ...


 


WOW  I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## Tinky (May 2, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea! I am ready to do this. Actually I co-washed this morning and didn't detangle. I may look rough right now, but that's alright. Sign me up for the one week club .


----------



## Tinky (May 5, 2008)

Today is my official start date since I detangled this weekend. I cowashed this morning and went to work looking like a HOT MESS. From now on I think I will wash my hair at night so I can lay it down with my scarf while I sleep.


----------



## sareca (May 5, 2008)

Tinky said:


> Today is my official start date since I detangled this weekend. I cowashed this morning and went to work looking like a HOT MESS.* From now on I think I will wash my hair at night so I can lay it down with my scarf while I sleep*.



Yeah, I like cowashing at night too. Helps keep me nice and cool during the warmer months.  I have to put a baggie on the length/ends tho. If it dries during the night, it's hard to get my wash and go to look right without completely soaking the ends in the morning.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 5, 2008)

I had no idea this challenge existed.  *I am on a hybrid regimen:*
*From about 10-12 wks post relaxer, I am on my regular weekly rollersets.*
*From about 12-24 weeks, I am on a bi-weekly flat iron.* 

I have recently switched to this 2-week lo-mani regi only about 2 months ago when my new growth got outta hand.  
Leaving it alone, DCing, half airdry/half blowdry, then flat-iron biweekly is the best way to maintain both textures.

Right now, I think I will continue doing the 6-month stretches indefinitely.  

So far my hybrid regi is on point.


----------



## Tinky (May 8, 2008)

What if I want to grease my scalp with something. Would that be classified as manipulation since I would have to part my scalp? I read the thread earlier, but I can't remember if that info was in there.


----------



## sareca (Nov 6, 2008)

:update: So it's been over a year since I first started a low manipulation reggie. I'm still going strong. The biggest change I've noticed is my hair doesn't really tangle anymore. Even after 2 weeks of not combing it only takes a few minutes to get my whole head detangled. 

My strands used to feel a little rough before, now they're smooth like glass all the way to the ends. I also credit lo-mani with being able to go 8 months without a trim. I trimmed my hair this morning, not because I had split ends, just needed to reshape the puff. 

I think my strands (particularly the ends) are stronger because there's less wear and tear on them from the daily combing/brushing.  I also think that's why my hair doesn't tangle. I suspect daily manipulation tatters the strands making them cling (i.e., tangle) with other strands.  Just my  

Lo-mani ain't for everybody but it was sure a Godsend for me.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 6, 2008)

Kind of a long question but: Is this low manipulation??

I co-wash every other day and just moisturize, seal and bun ... 
on the days I am not co-washing I just take my hair out of the bun, moisturize, seal and put it back in ... the only time I comb is in the shower ..

Or is the taking it out, remoisturizing, and combing during co-washes too much manipulation??

And if so ... any suggestions as to how to reduce some manipulation in my regime 


Thanks for reading my long question too!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 6, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Kind of a long question but: Is this low manipulation??
> 
> *I co-wash every other day and just moisturize, seal and bun ...
> on the days I am not co-washing I just take my hair out of the bun, moisturize, seal and put it back in ... the only time I comb is in the shower ..*
> ...



That sounds pretty low to me.   How often are you combing?


----------



## MissAnnisha (Nov 6, 2008)

This is awesome! I know I'm late but count me in!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 6, 2008)

sareca said:


> That sounds pretty low to me.   How often are you combing?



I use the Denman D3 during every co-wash which is like every other day 

Maybe i should just finger comb during the co-washes then that would be really low manipulation ??


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to try this, I just got a relaxer and my hair is so fine/thin whatever its a shame. Maybe this will help me retain my length and thicken my hair some.


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> I use the Denman D3 during every co-wash which is like every other day
> 
> Maybe i should just finger comb during the co-washes then that would be really low manipulation ??



Sorry. You said that. I just missed it for some reason...

I use my denman once every 1-2 weeks. Trying adding another day between uses and see what happens.   I think any amount you can reduce manipulation will help.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so confused.  What do you mean by "low manipulation"?  I see people here washing, braiding for braidouts, rearranging the styles every day.  Do you just mean "no combing"?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 7, 2008)

sareca said:


> Sorry. You said that. I just missed it for some reason...
> 
> I use my denman once every 1-2 weeks. Trying adding another day between uses and see what happens.   I think any amount you can reduce manipulation will help.



WoW every 1 - 2 weeks!! That is amazing I really want to try that now ... 

I think I'll slowly try wean myself off the Denman  by using it twice a week and see how that goes... 

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I am so confused. What do you mean by "low manipulation"?* I see people here washing, braiding for braidouts, rearranging the styles every day*. Do you just mean "no combing"?


 
I'm saying my hair benefitted when I stopped being one of those people. 
I mean no combing, no brushing, no braiding, unbraiding, rollersetting etc. 
Cowashing is fine.I started this challenge over a year ago. 
I just picked it up again to show that my hair didn't matt up into a ball and fall out. 

Anywho, here are the details.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow! I remember this challenge. One of the best things I ever did for my hair! Low manipulation is one of my staples for sure!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2008)

HoneyA said:


> Wow! I remember this challenge. One of the best things I ever did for my hair! Low manipulation is one of my staples for sure!


 
Hey HoneyA!  We started this path at the same time. I wondered if you were still lo-mani.


----------



## imstush (Nov 7, 2008)

I still can't stay away from the brush


----------



## madamone (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Sareca! I am picking this back up for the New Year. This plus the oil rinses was the best thing ever for my hair. I went so long I got lost on how many weeks I did. I recently suffered the worst hair set back ever. Now I have major breakage and all of my progress is gone. I'm back on cowashing, low or no manipulation and oil rinses.

My method, Cowash, leave in condition, seal with olive oil, tie down with a silk scarf. I'm using multiple fashion scarves to create a scarf bun over the silk one. I'm going to see how long I can go. My goal is until at least March.

Anybody else up for the challenge?


----------



## grnidmonster (Dec 28, 2008)

Count me in, this was one of the best things I ever did. My hair grew and loved the oil rinse. I was just thinking about this this morning as I was doing an oil rinse. I am in-today is day one-I started this morning and didnt even realize I was in a challenge


----------



## SVT (Dec 28, 2008)

madamone said:


> Hey Sareca! I am picking this back up for the New Year. This plus the oil rinses was the best thing ever for my hair. I went so long I got lost on how many weeks I did. I recently suffered the worst hair set back ever. Now I have major breakage and all of my progress is gone. I'm back on cowashing, low or no manipulation and oil rinses.
> 
> My method, Cowash, leave in condition, seal with olive oil, tie down with a silk scarf. I'm using multiple fashion scarves to create a scarf bun over the silk one. I'm going to see how long I can go. My goal is until at least March.
> 
> Anybody else up for the challenge?



This sounds great. 

How about a new thread for 2009?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2019)

Today I'm joining this 2 week club. Yeah I know it's closed but I'm in. My hair needs a break from manipulation.

I need to find someone who can give me a proper cut and start all over again from scratch using this challenge .


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2019)

I just bought 5 wigs to help me with my low manipulation efforts. I played around with a few I already have in my stash - customizing them to suit my face and so far, I am happy with all, except 1. I may have to cut it some more to get it just right.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

Washed and detangled today after a month of braided hair under wigs. Today I will moisturize it real good and wear it up in a bun for 2 weeks then braided up under wigs for another minimum of 2 weeks and assess after that what I need to do.


----------

